# Cultural Learnings of Britain for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Croatia



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

A Goranchero log, with the UKM 12 week challenge, it might be time to make my own thread.

Over the past two and a half years I've been working on getting into shape, by end of summer 2013. I was 33 yo weighing 138kg and starting to develop every aspect of metabolic syndrome, then the stars aligned right and I decided to give it a go and see if I can turn around 25 years of excess weight. In the next ten months, I managed to achieve first step, lost 40kg of excess weight and sorted out all health issues, but I was far from content, it was a start but the goal was nowhere within range. The next year gave relatively small progress, I maintained weight, lost some fat, gained some muscle and by spring 2015 my interests shifted towards SARMs and pro-hormones.

At this point I decided to join UKM since it is the best place to learn, all you want to know about gear, and learn to do other stuff good too. My first prohormone cycle was in late August-early October 2015, gained 7kg body mass while shedding some fat with weight stabilizing at total surplus of 4,5kg once I was done with PCT and rest period.

My second cycle started mid-January and was completed last saturday, with another 7kg of increase in body mass and another drop in body fat. The UKM 12 week challenge coincided with the first day of my PCT, so it seems the next 12 weeks I will probably do everything inverse. Start with PCT, continue with a rest period to give my liver a break and probably finish with a next prohormone cycle. So far I am quite impressed with the prohormones I've used and will probably discontinue use of classic oral steroids in favour of prohormones.

Currently my main goal is to maintain muscle mass, and once things balance out, plan a cut... but for some reason, whenever I do a cut using prohormones and orals, I gain 7kg without any changes to my diet.

Current stats:

Ager: 35

Height: 196cm (6ft5)

Weight: 108,5kg / 239lbs (28.02.2016)

Previous cycle - 45 days: 60mg trest, 25mg sdrol+, 60mg winstrol, 60mg anavar, 60mg arimistane, 30mg ostarine

Currently using: 20mg tamoxifen, 75mg arimistane, 30mg ostarine

Other stuff: WPC, hydrolysed collagen, iBCAA, Magnesium citrate, Zinc, D3, tribulus, bulbine

General diet: low-carb, high fat

















View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

A historic pic, from Myprotein transformation challenge, January 2014, roughly 117kg IIRC, would have been a great mascot for Michelin.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Another historic, August 2015, when I was Natty Goranchero at 97kg, had some tan from Black Sea coast:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Stardate 29 Feb 2016 - Fat guys log

I felt great all day long, muscles felt pumped and I've stopped taking gear last week. Ran out of Winstrol and Anavar on Wednesday, Sdrol on Friday, Trest on Saturday. Trest is supposed to have a half-life of one hour and be highly suppressive of natural test production. I am almost disappointed that I do not feel like crap. I'll see how long this honeymoon will last.

Work in the morning, workout in the evening, Monday is chest-triceps day, no loss in strength even without gear, although I did not go overboard on bench press since I went alone and no one was around to spot, my gym partner is still having a hangover from yesterday evening so he skipped Monday.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I saw Borat 7 times in the cinema :thumb:

Good luck mate, will be following


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck with it. As a podiatrist I noticed you have genu valgum. Do you get any problems when you weight train with that?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Good luck with it. As a podiatrist I noticed you have genu valgum. Do you get any problems when you weight train with that?


 Thanks.

Not really, my squats could be better, but they still get the job done.

I do tend to wreck every pair of footwear in six months or less.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Good on you mate.

Why do you feel the need to be juicing though if just doing a cut? You should be able to cut down to below 10% without losing muscle mass even if natural.

Where are you from in Croatia? My mum is from Zagreb. I used to go every year to Croatia, normally on the Istrian coast (Vrsar, Porec, Rovinj).


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks.

Weight loss worked fairly linear for the first 30kgs, calories and macros fit into the equation. Then it stopped and two months of nothing, so I increased workouts, cut cals and no budge, then I removed plant polyunsaturated fats from my diet and lost another 5kgs. Then I went on a vacation, pigged out every day on Serbian grill, did nothing all day but stay at beach, sleep and do sex (and that does not last long enough for account for any major calorie burn) and lost another 5kg by the time I got home. Next four months I returned to calorie restricted diet, no change in weight, then I did a six week crash diet, no change in weight (no muscle catabolism either) and the only result was feeling sick from hunger 2-3 hours prior to lunch. After this, I stopped caring about calories. Eat when you are hungry, eat until satiated, eat only quality food. Weight did not change until next summer, when I lost another 5kg while stuffing my face with grill.

If I can lose 5kg while eating 3500kCal a day and not lose half a kilo while six weeks on 1800kCal a day, then there is a bit more to the equation than just calories. So this is why I chose prohormones. Same diet, same calorie intake (roughly 2500kCal/day), yet I can gain, maintain or lose weight. I simply feel that my frame is not meant for a weight less than 100kgs, so better add some muscle to fill the void.

Location, the far east, a suburb of Osijek, the land of mosquitoes and bacon.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Stardate 1 Mar 2016 - Fat guys log

Still feeling better than expected. Work in the morning, did chest-biceps workout in the evening. Still going as strong as last week. Had a great breakfast, Serbian grill, skipped lunch, skipped dinner, still not hungry, will probably not be hungry for breakfast tommorrow.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Stardate 2 Mar 2016 - Fat guys log

Everything peachy and rosy. work in the morning, decided to take a 45 minute nap before workout, woke up two hours later, rushed to gym, Legs and delts, good workout.

Time for haiku:

Wednesday leg day

Must do squats

Goranchero did squats

Poor Goranchero


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Stardate 3 Mar 2016 - Fat guys log

Spent half the day at work driving around the country, when I got home, my a package from Myprotein was waiting, 9 boxes of High Pro Deluxe Caramel Hazelnut, a total of 108 bars that I bought with double discounts, now I'm set until summer. 

Chest-triceps workout in the evening, pretty much same like Monday, still going just as strong, although I feel weight dropping, probably just water.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Stardate 4 Mar 2016 - Fat guys log

Yet another day goes by. Experienced some roid rage at work, must be from tamoxifen. A company we helped greatly tried to screw me over for 1000GBP, once I was done screaming and shouting all over the office and the hallway, I decided to postpone the issue until Monday. Revenge is a dish best served cold, I really need to watch Game of Thrones again, been thinking of Walder Frey all day.

Then things turned for the better, one of my workers won the first round against his former employer, the sow owes him like 10.000GBP in unpaid salaries, the whole office went for a beer to celebrate. Tried a fantastic pale ale from a craft brewery from Zagreb, greatly impressed, well rounded, alcohol does not stand out, yet it warms nicely, and a unique exotic flavour somewhat reminiscent of... something... something I liked... Haribos, rasberry Haribos.

When I got home, a package from Bulkpowders, 3kgs of roasted hazelnut butter and some bulbine for dark days.

Workout in the evening, repetition of Tuesday, back-biceps, strength holds, still lifting same weights as last week.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Stardate 5 Mar - 6 Mar 2015 - Fat guys log

'Vare, praedata redde!' - 'Varus, give me back my gains!'

105,2kg this morning, 3,3kg less than a week ago.

Saturday... decided to give those nut butters a go and made low carb crepes for breakfast.

Three eggs, 50g of cashew nut butter, 20g of ground gelatine, few drops of vanilla sucralose, a teaspoon of phosphatefree baking powder (or cream of tartar), a bit of lemon juice and some sparkling water. Then mixed roughly 50g of hazelnut butter with some vanilla sucralose for the spread. At first I thought I put too much gelatine since it turned to mousse consistency too soon, but it turned out even better. One heaped tablespoon per crepe, and the gelatine begins to melt when heated, allowing to form a symetrical crepe with good consistency by swirling it in a spiral.

Killed myself with crepes for breakfast, skipped lunch, went to gym in early afternoon. Wanted to do legs and shoulders, but ended up doing only hamstrings, shoulders and... abs. Sustained minor injury around the knee on Wednesday, did not feel it at first, but felt it immediately when I tried to do squats, better not push it. Felt full until late dinner, then I had a nice chunk of farmers cheese my sister got for me from a local producer.

Sunday, rest day.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

7 Mar 2016

I hate Mondays. Uneventful day, usual crap at work. Bought some very nice apples from a local orchard while driving home from work. Chest-triceps workout in the evening. Same as last week. Good thing that I have this sexy shirt so I never have to do abs.

Hulk to Shrek, or something like that... now where is that donkey?

View attachment hulk2shrek.JPG


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking lean already


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Looking lean already


 It was love at first sight when I saw that T-shirt at Sportsdirect.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

8 Mar 2016

International Womens Day. I (ab)used the occassion to treat the girls in accounting (and the whole office, including myself) with Kremšnite. It was bloody fantastic,, perfect vanilla custard, whipped cream, crisp dough. Lucky there was just one per person, I could have eaten a whole pan.

Caught a great sale at Myprotein. Double discount on aminos and pills. Crazy low prices, bought 4kgs of AAKG for 33€, 8 bags of 500g, should sell easily for 15€ per bag, plus glutamine, zinc, D3, tribulus... this time next year... milionaire.

Evening, back-biceps, pretty good workout, I feel like I am on normal test levels already. Will probably continue bulbine until end of week, after that only tribulus, arimistane and tamoxifen.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

9 Mar 2016

Uneventful day. Work, work, work.

Legs-delts workout in the evening. Knee is still sour but I managed to do some squats and leg extensions with girly weight, although it felt like I was doing squats with left leg alone. Delts saved the day, good workout.

Tommorrow... might be a day for something beautiful. My accounting lady has birthday, and she has a black belt in Bosnian baklava.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

10 Mar 2016

We sit together,

Baklava and I,

Until only I remain.

Work was fantastic. Two completely unexpected orders, employed 15 people on that alone until end of April, re-hired some people I had to fire, and baklavas, baklavas and forest fruit cheese cake. I was stuffing my face with it all day. Skipped breakfast, skipped dinner, had lunch only because it was made just for me.

Workout. Did not get any rest in the afternoon. Gym was full and literally everybody else was doing chest and/or triceps, quite annoying. So-so, workout, still same weights in play. No step forward, no step back.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I like the sound of those baklava parties


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

11 Mar 2016

Did little work in the morning, then around 11AM had to check a site very near my favourite wine cellar. 11:30... lipogeddon. Excessive amounts of saturated fats, protein, salt, spices and a healthy dose of young wine to go with it. If I were counting calories, the glass on the meter would have broken. Three hours later, I was stuffed and plastered.

Forced rest day, still have a bit of a hangover, totaly out of shape when it comes to drinking these days.

I need to return to traditional values:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

12 Mar 2016

Started using AAKG again, almost forgot how good it worked for me before. Smashed back and biceps, fantastic pump. First meal today was 17:30 right after workout. Eggs, bacon and red beet. Delicious.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

13 Mar 2016

Rest day. Morning weight 106,3kg. Probably a bit of water retention from excessive salt last few days, weight seems to have stabilized for now.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

14 Mar 2016

Work in the morning, chest-triceps in the evening. Could have been better. Early bed afterwards.

Among other curiosities... your prince Charles landed in Zagreb on Monday, and is coming today to visit Osijek. It appears if great-great-grandfather was born here in Osijek. Francis, Duke of Teck. Small world.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning mate, what's the benefit of AAKG? Is it a pre workout pump product?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Morning mate, what's the benefit of AAKG? Is it a pre workout pump product?


 Pretty much, arginine+alpha keto glutarate. Gives very good pump. Got a ridiculous discount for it, 90%+ ofg


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Pretty much, arginine+alpha keto glutarate. Gives very good pump. Got a ridiculous discount for it, 90%+ ofg


 Do you find it helps you push on through workouts?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Do you find it helps you push on through workouts?


 Wild guess... +10%

Depends on general shape you are in.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Wild guess... +10%
> 
> Depends on general shape you are in.


 Even if it gives you a 10% placebo boost it's worth it! I've been looking at non-stim pre workouts because I train after work and don't want to affect my sleep. I may have to invest.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Even if it gives you a 10% placebo boost it's worth it! I've been looking at non-stim pre workouts because I train after work and don't want to affect my sleep. I may have to invest.


 AAKG and Beta Alanine are the best non-stim pre workouts. You will feel the difference.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

15 Mar 2016

Work in the morning, back-biceps in the evening.

Shitty weather all Tuesday, caught a bit of a cold, hopefully it will pass before workout this evening. Cold weather, cloudy, drizzle. I think the weathermen are behind it. Prince Charles and Camilla visited Osijek yesterday, so they probably wanted to make them feel more at home with British weather.










Here is a shot coupled with our traditional souvenirs.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All the meat looks smoked... I love charcuterie mate... here they don't appreciate it.... :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> All the meat looks smoked... I love charcuterie mate... here they don't appreciate it.... :thumb


 Cos people here insist on saving a few pence, and buy supermarket s**t



Goranchero said:


> 15 Mar 2016
> 
> Work in the morning, back-biceps in the evening.
> 
> ...


 Mmmm sausage


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> All the meat looks smoked... I love charcuterie mate... here they don't appreciate it.... :thumb


 The main contrast between the east and the rest of Croatia is that we are obsessed with it and can eat it every f*cking day.  Until I try smoked lion, the pig remains the king of all animals. Anyone who does not apreciate charcuterie faces the Holy Inquisition. Roast or be roasted.



superpube said:


> Cos people here insist on saving a few pence, and buy supermarket s**t
> 
> Mmmm sausage


 Sausages everywhere, sausages in all shapes, sizes, colours and flavours. Sausagefests throughout winter. And only two hours flight from Stansted airport.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> The main contrast between the east and the rest of Croatia is that we are obsessed with it and can eat it every f*cking day.  Until I try smoked lion, the pig remains the king of all animals. Anyone who does not apreciate charcuterie faces the Holy Inquisition. Roast or be roasted.
> 
> Sausages everywhere, sausages in all shapes, sizes, colours and flavours. Sausagefests throughout winter. And only two hours flight from Stansted airport.


 I'll be there this winter

I love a sauage.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

16 Mar 2016

Decided to take a rest day, no point sneezing all over the gym. It will all be business as usual from Thursday on.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I want to sample your women. Maybe I can seduce one with a rack of smoked porks ribs and a bottle of sensibly priced red wine?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I want to sample your women. Maybe I can seduce one with a rack of smoked porks ribs and a bottle of sensibly priced red wine?


 Will not work, they already have all that in their larder. Just say Colin Firth is your uncle and you are the great-great-great-grandson of Fitzwilliam Darcy.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

17 Mar 2016

Legs and delts in the evening. Had a very good workout, squats, squats, squats. Knee is almost good as new.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

18 Mar 2016

Chest and triceps. Something wrong with left side hydraulic. Both bench press and incline bench press were insanely shitty, no strength in my left arm, nothing hurts, the arm just wont listen. Picked up when I switched to dumbbells. Really weird.

I have a feeling that Saturday will be a day of infamy.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

19-20 Mar 2016

Rest week, skipped gym on Saturday... it would have been too much after all I had eaten and drank that day.  Went to a wine cellar with a couple of friends around noon.

Apart from the usual, wine, sausages, cheese, it was also cooking time. First it was sausages and bacon in wine, with some white polenta. After that a Bosnian pie with potatoes and minced meat, and after that one, another with cheese. I still do not know how we managed to eat all that, and on top of it all we stopped for ice cream on the way home.

Sunday... roast turkey, it just had to go to make space in the freezer. Delicious.

Pictures tommorrow, gym closed on Sundays.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

21 Mar 2016

Chest-triceps. Slightly less shitty than last week, but something is definitively wrong with my left shoulder. It does not hurt, just seems to dislocate whenever I push something heavy, I did not see it on the bench, but I saw it on the cable machine. The weirdest part is that there is no pain whatsoever, what kind of bloody injury does not hurt like b*tch?

With the end of third week, time to take pics, yay! Look as bad as I did three weeks ago, maybe even worse. Weight dropped slightly, this morning it was 106,7kg (235lbs) due to higher carbs and salt over the weekend (Friday was 105,1kg(231lbs)).

Among other things... first order from TPW arrived. Tried cherry bakewell, pleasantly surprised. And more importantly, a new shipment of Wunderwaffen arrived from Anabolic Addictions. Next prohormone cycle due on April 11th.

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Tpw cherry bakewell is utterly devine!

Their cinnamon swirl flavour on the other hand, inedible.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Tpw cherry bakewell is utterly devine!
> 
> Their cinnamon swirl flavour on the other hand, inedible.


 Bought that one as well, will see how it goes.  Anything that tastes similar to apple pie is my weak sport.

And finally, millionaire shortbread, looking forward to that one.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Bought that one as well, will see how it goes.  Anything that tastes similar to apple pie is my weak sport.
> 
> And finally, millionaire shortbread, looking forward to that one.


 That's next on my list

How can it be anything other than epic?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

22 Mar 2016

Back-biceps. Shoulder thing is really annoying, I feel half crippled. Back workout was almost unaffected, but the holy biceps workouts... unsatisfying. I had to do dumbell curls with 10kg dumbells, whats next diapers for grown-ups?

Tomorrow will be a better day, got something truly decadent in store for tomorrows business lunch.

Among other things, tried TPW millionaire shortbread, excellent.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

23 Mar 2016

@Frandeman @superpube

Veal testicles.

Invited half the office who had the balls to try balls and four business guests. Three courses. First was a rather thick stew with bite sized pieces of veal testicles coupled with polenta and thick cream, had two servings, by the time that was over I was full. Second were slices of veal testicles grilled and spiced with garlic and parsley coupled with baked potato halves. It was simply too good to pass up... and then the third course arrived. Omelette with veal testicles, pancetta, onions and herbs, it was simply fantastic. I do not know how I managed to eat it all, but then we ordered crepes as well. Two crepes with rosehip jam and ground walnuts. And finished it all with an espresso.

One of the people we invited is also the best white wine maker in the region, so he brought 5 liters of his 2015 Welschriesling, we drank around 4-4,5liters. If I sober up before 7,15 PM I might go do legs, otherwise its rest day.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 23 Mar 2016
> 
> @Frandeman @superpube
> 
> ...


 Pics of your bollocks?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Pics of your bollocks?


 It would have been inapropriate to take pics today, but I have some archive footage of the same dish at my office computer I can show you tomorrow.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> 15 Mar 2016
> 
> Work in the morning, back-biceps in the evening.
> 
> ...


 She's busy looking at the big old sausage and he looks like he's describing his balls


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> It would have been inapropriate to take pics today, but I have some archive footage of the same dish at my office computer I can show you tomorrow.


 Please do

I've never eaten bollocks before. Not had the opportunity, nor have I sought them out.

Did it taste much like a night in the company of men?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't do offal... That's for poor people...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I don't do offal... That's for poor people...


 You really should, it's offaly tasty


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> She's busy looking at the big old sausage and he looks like he's describing his balls


 I find this comment highly unpatriotic, next time I have a chat with the admins I will request your forum name be change to UK2Australia, (in)mate. 



superpube said:


> Please do
> 
> I've never eaten bollocks before. Not had the opportunity, nor have I sought them out.
> 
> Did it taste much like a night in the company of men?


 Alas, I do not have all the neccessary data to make the comparison. But it is indeed offaly tasty, even better than veal liver.



Frandeman said:


> I don't do offal... That's for poor people...


 I am quite surprised, veal offal is definitively haute cuisine. Don't mock it until you tried it.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I went to Slovenia once, which is near Croatia. Do I get a prize?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I went to Slovenia once, which is near Croatia. Do I get a prize?


 We generally consider Slovenia as the parking lot between Australia and Croatia. If you kept the ticket, they might draw you for a lottery prize or something. Slovenia... it is something like Uzbekistan to Kazahstan.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@superpube

Here is an older photo of two of the meals in question. Good times.

View attachment DSC00081.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> @superpube
> 
> Here is an older photo of two of the meals in question. Good times.
> 
> View attachment 123257


 Tiny glass of wine, or huge platter of bollocks


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Tiny glass of wine, or huge platter of bollocks


 0,2l glass, huge platter.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 0,2l glass, huge platter.


 How are the nads prepared?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> How are the nads prepared?


 The restaurant is owned by the regional meat industry that is a client of mine, so I can get stuff that is normally not on the menu. Balls come from calves/young bulls that have not yet reached sexual maturity, preparation involves a milk bath for at least 24 hours before cooking, to the left of the plate is the variant with scrambled eggs and bacon, to the right is the grilled variant with Trieste sauce (olive oil, garlic, parsley), and in the middle, good old fashioned Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> You really should, it's offaly tasty


 After the bull is killed in bullfighting...the balls are sold a very high price... Like Chinese the fu**ing ignorants believe they will get the bulls strength...

My boss say I'm like a bull inside a ceramic shop as I break everything lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> How are the nads prepared?


 Same as sweetbreads

Milk is to take the smell of it...

Poach it until halve cooked them

Pan fried in a hot pan

fu**ing hate kidneys too...stink like piss lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> After the bull is killed in bullfighting...the balls are sold a very high price... Like Chinese the fu**ing ignorants believe they will get the bulls strength...
> 
> My boss say I'm like a bull inside a ceramic shop as I break everything lol


 In Balkans we say elephant in a glassware shop. 

We have an old joke involving bullfighting in Spain.

A tourist went to a restaurant for lunch and decided to try something new. So they brought him the chefs special. Two big balls on the plate, he tried, it was good. When he was done, he asked the waiter what he just ate. He told him that when a bull is killed in corrida, the meat is served, and the the balls are the special. Anyway, he liked it very much, arrived next day, the dish was great again, next day again, and then again. And on the final day, he ordered the same, this time the balls were small and chewy... he called the waiter to complain and asked why the food was not as good as previous days... the waiter said... well in the last bullfight, the bull won.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I bet was true lol

Toreros are really small men


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> In Balkans we say elephant in a glassware shop.
> 
> We have an old joke involving bullfighting in Spain.
> 
> A tourist went to a restaurant for lunch and decided to try something new. So they brought him the chefs special. Two big balls on the plate, he tried, it was good. When he was done, he asked the waiter what he just ate. He told him that when a bull is killed in corrida, the meat is served, and the the balls are the special. Anyway, he liked it very much, arrived next day, the dish was great again, next day again, and then again. And on the final day, he ordered the same, this time the balls were small and chewy... he called the waiter to complain and asked why the food was not as good as previous days... the waiter said... well in the last bullfight, the bull won.


 Hahahaha brilliant


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Same as sweetbreads
> 
> Milk is to take the smell of it...
> 
> ...


 Nice

Got to find myself some teste-meat now.



Frandeman said:


> I bet was true lol
> 
> Toreros are really small men


 You should be one lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Nice
> 
> Got to find myself some teste-meat now.
> 
> You should be one lol


 Something interesting from Serbia:

http://www.ballcup.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=138&Itemid=227


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Something interesting from Serbia:
> 
> http://www.ballcup.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=138&Itemid=227


 Bourbon with balls.. mouth is watering already


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

24 Mar 2016

Intermittent fasting today, I was still feeling half full 24 hours after yesterdays testiclegeddon. Legs workout in the evening. Squats, squats, squats and hamstrings. Excellent workout, decided no to do delts this week to give the shoulder more chance to fix itself.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

25th Mar 2016

Something seems to have gone horribly wrong with my PCT, instead of going to gym, I decided to stay at home and bake a cake for Easter. Rest day.

Project of the day... low carb Schwarzwalder Kirschtorte (Black Forest gateau for you Britons). Just finished the dough and put it on 150C in a water bath.

Recipe so far:

125g of mascarpone

100g raw cacao mass

25g TPW WPC cherry bakewell (not really neccessary, but has a wonderful tart aroma I just had to add)

3 large eggs

half a teaspoon of phosphate-free baking powder (Weinsteinbackpulver ~ Cream of tartar)

few squeezes of lemon juice

dozen drops of MP Flavdrops, natural chocolate (sucralose sweetener)

1. Prepared the oven for bain marie, set it to preheat to 150C.

2. Separated the yolks from the whites, and put raw cacao mass on a stovetop bain marie to melt.

3. Mixed the whites with baking powder and started to beat with electric blender, while adding lemon juice, beat to stiff peaks.

4. Mixed the yolks, mascarpone, WPC and sucralose in another pot and blended into homogenous texture.

5. Once the raw cacao mass melted, added it to the mixture of yolks/mascarpone mixture and blended until smooth.

6. Checked flavour and sweetness. Turned out perfect, nothing to add, nothing to take away.

7. Added a third of the whites to the mixture and mixed in slowly with a tablespoon, then another third, and another third until the dough absorbed all the whites.

8. Took a circular silicone baking mold, greased it with a little butter and transfered the dough into the mold. Evened it out a bit with a spatula, and placed it in the oven to bake at 150C for 45 minutes.

Should be done in 25 minutes or so.

Plan for tommorrow... cherry layer based on cherries from my garden (last years harvest), vitafiber and gelatine.

Cream layer based on whipped cream, mascarpone and gelatine.

Should be fun.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

26 Mar 2016

Feed day. Everything set for Easter.

Cake turned out well, the dough could have been better, and decorations do not fit my macros.

View attachment DSC_0234.JPG


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> After the bull is killed in bullfighting...the balls are sold a very high price... Like Chinese the fu**ing ignorants believe they will get the bulls strength...
> 
> My boss say I'm like a bull inside a ceramic shop as I break everything lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Didn't touch one lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

27-28 Mar 2016

Eastergeddon and The Day After.

I am old, weak and feeble. Saturday evening, when I went for a second slice of that cake, I was struck down with a freak cramp in the right sirloin. Hurt like a bitch, but I thought it would pass overnight. Around 4AM I woke up and needed to go to the bathroom... I could not get up, back was killing me. Took me two minutes to lift myself up, back hydraulic completely out of function. By the time I went to bathroom and back, I was breaking cold sweats from the pain involved. Its nowhere as bad as yesterday morning, but back still hurts, at least I can move now.

Easter came and went in the usual fashion, excessive, excessive overeating. If I had a watch with calorie meter, the glass would have broken. Easter morning also marked the end of PCT with the last Tamoxifen pill that I planned to use. I will probably begin with cutting down calories on Wednesday. I am still not entirely decided on the macros, but probably will probably maintain protein intake at 250-300g and reduce both carbs and fats. Will see how low I can go and still function properly at work and in the gym.

I hope I will be in functional condition tomorrow to go to gym. First left shoulder, now right back, whats next?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Chin up, brother.

At least you're not 5'6. Or ginger.

Or.. French.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

29 Mar 2016

First day at work post Easter. Rest day, back still hurts.

30 Mar 2016

Back in action. Went to gym this evening, did not overdo it, since I still feel back pain, but could not stand being idle for so long. Chest-triceps, worked with girly weights. A ginger midget named Jean Pierre probably lifts more than I did today. Better than nothing. Started to cut down calories.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 29 Mar 2016
> 
> First day at work post Easter. Rest day, back still hurts.
> 
> ...


 f**k off, I'm not ginger


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

31 Mar 2016

Back-biceps. Workout almost normal, still not entirely on pre-injury levels, but definitively more than Jean Pierre could pull and lift on test and tren.

Second day of cut, some custard cream got in the way, but despite all the things that happened over Easter... weight dropped under 105kgs.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

1 Apr 2016

Legs day. Did squats, hurrah!

2-3 Apr 2016

Rest weekend, sort of. Did some crossfit in the garden, onr Saturday it involved a lot of branches, weed and plastic bags.

Sunday, 104,1kg, in the morning. Mother had birthday, beef soup, roast duck, and lots of cake. 120kg in the evening.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 1 Apr 2016
> 
> Legs day. Did squats, hurrah!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the avi dude


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Thanks for the avi dude


 Croatian word of the day: Mlinci (mleentzi)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mlinci


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Croatian word of the day: Mlinci (mleentzi)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mlinci


 That looks utterly delicious.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

4 Apr 2016

Zucchini bolognese. I think I'll have that for lunch for half this week. 

Chest-triceps. Nothing hurts and everything but bench press is up to level. And yet, only bench press matter. Shoulder looks normal, but I just do not trust it enough, to try to lift heavier. Next Monday will be better, Wunderwaffen are all lined up.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

5 Apr 2016

Second round of zucchini bolognese.

Back-biceps. Unremarkable workout, everything done, although I feel a minor loss of strength, probably due to down time from injuries and calorie cut.

6 Apr 2016

Croatian shepherd stew.

Legs and delts. Squat, squat, squat until I felt that back muscle flaring up a bit again, then switched to hamstrings and leg extensions. Did not push delts too much, so far so good.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

7 Apr 2016

Chicken and zucchini. I despise lean meat.

Chest-triceps. Unremarkable continues, bench is still crap. Weight is going down.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

8-10 Apr 2016

Rest weekend, skipped gym alltogether on Friday and Saturday, and workout on Sunday would have been blasphemy.

Among curiosities... cream custard cake, craft pale ale, carp, both fried and as hot stew, and whover said butter was their favourite colour, was spot on, especially on fresh corn bread.

Weight dropped to 103,0, picture time tommorrow.

Now for the fun part... 45 days of trest, starting tommorrow.

Cycle - 45 days - Brawn Trest, Black Label Epitreno, Shark Labs Ariminate

60mg Trestolone

50mg Epistane

100mg Trenavar

800mg Stanodrol

60mg Arimistane

PCT - 28 days - Brawn Arimipct, Sopharma Tamoxifen

50mg Arimistane

20mg Tamoxifen

maybe some Bulbine for first two weeks as well

... plus all the usual boring stuff I take, Tribulus, Zinc, D3 and anything else I get on sale... maybe that NAC I bought back in August, smelled like sewer.

Anyway...






WE COME IN PEACE!

View attachment DSC_0242.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 8-10 Apr 2016
> 
> Rest weekend, skipped gym alltogether on Friday and Saturday, and workout on Sunday would have been blasphemy.
> 
> ...


 Why the use of prohormones rather than pro(per)hormones?

Do you hate your liver?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Why the use of prohormones rather than pro(per)hormones?
> 
> Do you hate your liver?


 Convenience, plus I would not trust myself inject anything on my own. This time I'm using much lower dosages than last time and I had no liver issues last time. IMO, prohormone hepatotoxicity. Most people consume significantly more poison on daily basis. I don't drink, don't smoke, don't do narcotics, have a healthy diet, exercise... what am I to die from then? Prohormones, fun.

You might want to try trest, that one is not toxic. Wonderful drug. I've yet to see how epistane and trenavar will work for me.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Convenience, plus I would not trust myself inject anything on my own. This time I'm using much lower dosages than last time and I had no liver issues last time. IMO, prohormone hepatotoxicity. Most people consume significantly more poison on daily basis. I don't drink, don't smoke, don't do narcotics, have a healthy diet, exercise... what am I to die from then? Prohormones, fun.
> 
> You might want to try trest, that one is not toxic. Wonderful drug. I've yet to see how epistane and trenavar will work for me.


 Injecting is easy, I'm a genuine idiot and I only messed up once

Fair enough then if you're clean and healthy though. I can't say no to alcohol. Or drugs. Or both together, with more drugs.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Injecting is easy, I'm a genuine idiot and I only messed up once
> 
> Fair enough then if you're clean and healthy though. I can't say no to alcohol. Or drugs. Or both together, with more drugs.


 I can already see germs, air bubles, infections, heart attack, gangrene, amputations... I want a sexy young nurse to hold my hand while she is injecting test and tren in my glute.

I used to drink a lot, but one gram of alcohol is 7kCals, it does not fit my f*cking macros. I switched from quantity to quality, only good wine and good beer, but very seldom.

As for drugs, no gains to be had there, not my thing. Being miserable is good, keeps you motivated to improve your lot in life. Satisfaction leads to complacency.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> I can already see germs, air bubles, infections, heart attack, gangrene, amputations... I want a sexy young nurse to hold my hand while she is injecting test and tren in my glute.
> 
> I used to drink a lot, but one gram of alcohol is 7kCals, it does not fit my f*cking macros. *I switched from quantity to quality, only good wine and good beer, *but very seldom.
> 
> As for drugs, no gains to be had there, not my thing. Being miserable is good, keeps you motivated to improve your lot in life. Satisfaction leads to complacency.


 This is an important step. Although makes life very expensive when one refuses to imbibe lower quality tipples when one is already wankered.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> This is an important step. Although makes life very expensive when one refuses to imbibe lower quality tipples when one is already wankered.


 Third world Croatia, 1GBP for a pint of bad beer in a pub, 2GBP for a pint of craft beer in a pub. Wine cellars... drink all you can for free and 1,50-2,50GBP/L for fantastic wines, when you buy from producer in bulk. If you go to posh places and drink overpriced bottled stuff, then its bloody expensive.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Third world Croatia, 1GBP for a pint of bad beer in a pub, 2GBP for a pint of craft beer in a pub. Wine cellars... drink all you can for free and 1,50-2,50GBP/L for fantastic wines, when you buy from producer in bulk. If you go to posh places and drink overpriced bottled stuff, then its bloody expensive.


 Craft beer ???

Have the hipsters started their cult in Croatia too now?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Craft beer ???
> 
> Have the hipsters started their cult in Croatia too now?


 All over.

http://www.ratebeer.com/RateBeerBest/newbrewers_012015.asp

Number 9 is ours, my favourite.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> All over.
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/RateBeerBest/newbrewers_012015.asp
> 
> Number 9 is ours, my favourite.


 I drank in a hipsta beer outlet yesterday. It was nice. Although as ever my lack of beard and tatoos left me feeling out of place.

They do make good beer, even if they all look silly.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

11 Apr 2016

First day of cycle, feeling fantastic. Pretty decent workout at gym today. Nothing hurts, nothing broken, pretty decent bench. I am invincible once again.

View attachment 4.JPG


View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning mate,

You don't see much pro-hormone use on this site but it's something I've been thinking about dabbling in. What were your previous cycles and what were the gains/side effects?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Aug-October 2015 I did an oral only cycle, 8 weeks

60mg anavar, 60mg winstrol, some ostarine, stanodrol and arimistane. Gained 7kg with no change in diet, lost 2kg after pct.

Sides: nothing for first, 7th-8th week, low test, lethargy, sleepiness. First two weeks of PCT were low test, spent most of time watching game of thrones.

Jan-Feb 2016 I did a prohormone / oral cycle, 6 weeks

60mg of trest, 25mg superdrol, 50mg anavar, 50mg winstrol, 30mg ostarine, 60mg arimistane. Gained 7,5kg, lost 3,5kg after pct.

Sides: none, even had a flu for one week and by the time I got back to gym I was bigger and stronger. PCT was a cakewalk, had maybe two days where libido was lower than usual.

Current prohormone cycle sides... Had to go for piss 5 times tonight, woke up each time with a tent in my bed. I want to sleep, it does not want to sleep. And its just day 1.

IMO, prohormones are a marketing euphemism. Most, if not all are steroids that made it around legal barriers. The prohormones I have tried are significantly more potent than the oral steroids. I have no intention to use either winstrol or anavar in the future as long as I can buy prohormones legally.

I have not yet used injectables so my basis for comparison is limited, but I am absolutely thrilled that I discovered trest. It is simply fantastic. Feel good pill that gives gains gains gains.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the information mate,

Were all the gains muscular or did you bloat from water or put on fat?

Also, how come you use multiple pro-hormones at once rather than a single source, e.g. 20mg Superdrol for 6 weeks?

The sides of lethargy, low test and headaches worry me slightly.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks for the information mate,
> 
> Were all the gains muscular or did you bloat from water or put on fat?
> 
> ...


 Some was obviously water, the part I lost during PCT, but no estrogen bloat. Maybe I even used too much arimistane and had low estrogen, but better low estrogen than b*tch tits. I gained muscle and lost fat each time. Now I am primarily focused on fat loss. It will be very interesting if I gain weight during cycle, since I have cut down calories a lot, roughly 1700-1800kCal / day.

As for multiple hormones, think of it as combined warfare, land-sea-air-space-media, with a bit of luck, it will all be over by Christmas. I felt my first cycle was underdosed and too lengthy. So I cut it down to six weeks and increased dosage. It worked much much better.

If you do take prohormones, either use trest as base or inject testosterone. I would not suggest using anything else without using a base.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Some was obviously water, the part I lost during PCT, but no estrogen bloat. Maybe I even used too much arimistane and had low estrogen, but better low estrogen than b*tch tits. I gained muscle and lost fat each time. Now I am primarily focused on fat loss. It will be very interesting if I gain weight during cycle, since I have cut down calories a lot, roughly 1700-1800kCal / day.
> 
> As for multiple hormones, think of it as combined warfare, land-sea-air-space-media, with a bit of luck, it will all be over by Christmas. I felt my first cycle was underdosed and too lengthy. So I cut it down to six weeks and increased dosage. It worked much much better.
> 
> If you do take prohormones, either use trest as base or inject testosterone. I would not suggest using anything else without using a base.


 To be honest, I think injecting test is the way to go instead of dealing with all the potential sides from orals.

Not being able to drink would be a problem for me in the short term too, I'm going on 2 stag dos in the next few months so it might be better to just wait until after then when I can properly commit.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

12 Apr 2016

Wonderful spring day. Not much to do at work. Very nice workout in the evening, back-biceps. Prohormone sides are a becoming a pest.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

13 Apr 2016

Legs and delts. No pains, good workout, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

14 Apr 2016

Carbs and pork scratchings. Chest and triceps. Wasted whole afternoon on upgrading my home PC, forgot to backup my pics before I had to format and reinstall Windows.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

15 Apr 2016

Back and biceps. Almost where I had been after I ended my last cycle, but not quite there yet.

16-17 Apr 2016

Rest weekend. Found some nice asparagus while shopping, reasonable price as well. Lidl also had a sale of Spanish strawberries, bought 4kgs for the whole family. Quite good for imported, had both taste and smell.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

18 Apr 2016

Chest and triceps, finally on par with pre-injury levels. Training fasted, strength and stamina are very good. Really happy with current cycle.

50mg winstrol + 50mg anavar < 50mg epistane


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

19 Apr 2016

Starvation, no dessert after lunch. Back and biceps, strength is great, just a rep or two and I am where I had finished the previous cycle.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

20 Apr 2016

Legs and delts. Feeling fantastic. This cutting thing is boring, but weight is going down.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

21 Apr 2016

Yet another boring post. Chest and triceps, feeling great, losing weight. The only thing I have to look forward to in my life is zucchini with bolognese sauce when I get home.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

22 Apr 2016.

Fifty shades of boring. Back and biceps. Same food as yesterday.

23-24 Apr 2016

Rest weekend. Corn bread and butter for breakfast, had some fantastic asparagus for Sunday lunch from a local producer. Weight is going down, 101,2kg on Sunday morning.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@superpube

SHAME! SHAME! SHAME!

View attachment DSC_0247.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> @superpube
> 
> SHAME! SHAME! SHAME!
> 
> View attachment 124989


 Keep them warm, I'm coming over


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

25 Apr 2016

Chest and triceps. Feeling ripped, still looking fat.

26 Apr 2016

Cheat Tuesday. Last week the manager of a restauraunt right next to my company bragged too much how the lady in their kitchen made the best 'Pogačice s čvarcima' a.k.a Pork scratchings scones in the world. So we made him prove it. Ate three, then made myself stop, they were bloody good. Not the best in the world, but quite close.

Afterwards I decided to skip breakfast to atone my sins. Much like Cersei on the walk of shame. Then I chose violence. If I were not to lose weight today, I would make the rest of the world fatter. I went to a local chocolate store and bought bulk chocs, choc bananas and neapolitans, five pounds of candies and brought them to the office for my co-workers, by end of work day, it was almost all gone.

Back and biceps. A fantastic workout, I do not remember when I last had such fantastic pump and aggression. Looking forward to the rest of the cycle, still three and a half weeks to go.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

27 Apr 2016

Cheat Wednesday. My favourite cat muncher arrived from Italy. Took him to a business lunch, three of us, ordered a platter with four pounds of grilled meat, plus side dishes. It was all gone by the time I wished him a safe trip to Budapest. Almost skipped gym, but decided to punish myself with squats after overeating. Double pain. Got some very nice asparagus from a local producer, yum yum yum.

28 Apr 2016

Back to regular diet. Chest and triceps again. Really good workout.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Cat muncher?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Cat muncher?


 https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cucina_vicentina#Magnagati

Italian from Vicenza, they are called 'Mangiagatti' in Italy, lit. 'cat eaters', since up to a few decades ago, the house cat was the local specialty.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cucina_vicentina#Magnagati
> 
> Italian from Vicenza, they are called 'Mangiagatti' in Italy, lit. 'cat eaters', since up to a few decades ago, the house cat was the local specialty.


 Learn something every day on here!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

29 Apr 2016

Back and biceps. Routine and on fire, feeling very thermogenic.

30 Apr 2016

Rest Saturday, did final shopping for May 1st. Tried some cake in the evening.

1st May 2016

It started nicely with custard cake with my morning coffee. Lunch was early, 11:30AM. The lamb roast got mowed down like the French at Agincourt. I ate over two pounds of lamb alone. And then more cake througout the afternoon, late afternoon, evening. Cake, cake, cake. Woke up at 4:30AM, borderline sick, cold sweat, but managed not to vomit. I believe I will skip food alltogether this Monday.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

2nd May 2016






Decided to skip food today, 300kCal day, pre and intra workout aminos and post workout shake. Still not hungry. Pretty decent workout, gym is crawling with kiddies looking to lean/muscle up before summer, they will probably quit by Wednesday.

UKM Challenge - Week 9 pics:

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 29 Apr 2016
> 
> Back and biceps. Routine and on fire, feeling very thermogenic.
> 
> ...


 Proper, genuine LOL


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

3rd May 2016

Back to regular diet. Back and biceps, strength is going up.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 3rd May 2016
> 
> *Back to regular diet.* Back and biceps, strength is going up.


 By which you mean presumably restricting yourself to only 2 kilo of pig, 1 of lamb, and chicken, as a vegetable, is free to eat in any quantity?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> By which you mean presumably restricting yourself to only 2 kilo of pig, 1 of lamb, and chicken, as a vegetable, is free to eat in any quantity?


 I wish. I have sinned and now I repent.

Yesterday... 100g WPC, 100g tuna in olive oil, 250g tomatoes, 4 hard boiled eggs and 250g asparagus stir fried on butter.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

4th May 2016

Ran out of tuna in olive oil, switched to tuna in brine with a few drops of olive oil... major diet change.  Legs and delts, it has been a while since I had a leg workout as good as today.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

5th May 2016

Chest triceps.

6th May 2016

Back biceps.

7th-8th May 2016

Rest weekend. The more I starve the more weight goes up. 101,5kg on Sunday. Almost suspecting bloat, but I do not feel or look bloated, even tried to flush it out with vit C, weight remains, fat is definitively less.

Definitively in ketosis, not my goal really, but since my carbs are minimal and protein within limits, it was almost inevitable, urine smells of ketones and ketones.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

9th May 2016

Chest - triceps

10th May 2016

Back - biceps

This is really starting to get exciting, just like the weather outside.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

11th May 2016

Rest day... did not get a good sleep last night, so decided to take the afternoon off from usual schedule. Watched the latest Game of Thrones episode. Cersei, Cersei, Cersei...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Where's the food pics man? Dont be getting all lean on us now.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Where's the food pics man? Dont be getting all lean on us now.


 There is no food. I'm eating roughly 1300kCal(+-100kCal) daily. Diet is boring as f*ck.

---

06:00 50g WPC before work

10:00 One can of tuna in brine (150g dried) with a few drops of hazelnut oil, or one can of sardines in olive oil (115g with oil) and a dozen olives.

16:00 Lunch - normal meal, 200g of meat and some veggies

21:00 50g WPC post workout

---

Boring but effective. Magic pills keep me buzzing, fat is going down, weight is NOT going down. The worst part is that I am not hungry, I am not lethargic... I am BORED. Food is fun, dieting s*cks.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> There is no food. I'm eating roughly 1300kCal(+-100kCal) daily. Diet is boring as f*ck.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 I'll never be lean


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> I'll never be lean


 You're leaner already than I will ever be.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> You're smaller than I will ever want to be.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Height/weight is a bit overrated and you're not one of the wee folk. Think of all those 5ft6 guys... and there are people in even worse situation... 5ft6 gingers.

If you want to get big all you need to do is change hobbies. Food and steel in place of alcohol and drugs. 30lbs before Christmas should be attainable.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Height/weight is a bit overrated and you're not one of the wee folk. Think of all those 5ft6 guys... and there are people in even worse situation... 5ft6 gingers.
> 
> If you want to get big all you need to do is change hobbies. Food and steel in place of alcohol and drugs. 30lbs before Christmas should be attainable.


 I look down upon 5ft 6 manlets... just about..

Indeed nothing is worse than ginger. Not even aids or being left handed.

Yes you may well be right actually. But where is the fun!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> I look down upon 5ft 6 manlets... just about..
> 
> Indeed nothing is worse than ginger. Not even aids or being left handed.
> 
> Yes you may well be right actually. But where is the fun!


 Well, I'm left handed, better now? :-D

This ginger thing in Britain is amusing, we don't have many here, definitively under 1%.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> Stardate 1 Mar 2016 - Fat guys log
> 
> Still feeling better than expected. Work in the morning, did chest-biceps workout in the evening. Still going as strong as last week. Had a great breakfast, Serbian grill, skipped lunch, skipped dinner, still not hungry, will probably not be hungry for breakfast tommorrow.


 What's a serbian grill mate? i'm going over to croatia in a couple of weeks and this his piqued my interest...


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

jointhecrazy said:


> What's a serbian grill mate? i'm going over to croatia in a couple of weeks and this his piqued my interest...


 Type this in google images 'leskovacki rostilj'

It is a style of meat prep and grilling originating from town of Leskovac in South Serbia. Nothing else comes close.

Where will you be going to?


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> Type this in google images 'leskovacki rostilj'
> 
> It is a style of meat prep and grilling originating from town of Leskovac in South Serbia. Nothing else comes close.
> 
> Where will you be going to?


 Yeah man you certainly know how to do meat in the balkans haha, and fish too. I'm going to pag island for a few days to zrce and then to split. Can't wait for that pag lamb again.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Well, I'm left handed, better now? :-D
> 
> This ginger thing in Britain is amusing, we don't have many here, definitively under 1%.


 I think its because of the scottish, its dark enough up there for them to exist.

Sorry about your disability though. Must be hard being a mutant.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> I think its because of the scottish, its dark enough up there for them to exist.
> 
> Sorry about your disability though. Must be hard being a mutant.


 You do not get super powers without a trade or two. Not easy being The Amazing Bulk.

I thought ginger was a Viking gene, arent native Britons a bit darker than the Germans?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

jointhecrazy said:


> Yeah man you certainly know how to do meat in the balkans haha, and fish too. I'm going to pag island for a few days to zrce and then to split. Can't wait for that pag lamb again.


 Don't forget to bang Sandra Dabo while you are at Zrce. You have not been to Pag if you do not.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> Don't forget to bang Sandra Dabo while you are at Zrce. You have not been to Pag if you do not.


 A google search reveals a rather large blonde female, is this the mythical Sandra you speak of?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

jointhecrazy said:


> A google search reveals a rather large blonde female, is this the mythical Sandra you speak of?


 Indeed, the Queen of Novalja and the wife of the former mayor.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> You do not get super powers without a trade or two. Not easy being The Amazing Bulk.
> 
> I thought ginger was a Viking gene, arent native Britons a bit darker than the Germans?


 Would Tony Stark still be a total mancrush if he had a lisp?

And I wouldn't know about that


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Would Tony Stark still be a total mancrush if he had a lisp?


 He has moneyz. If I were not on mobile right now I'd post the 'Why you should study' pic.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> He has moneyz. If I were not on mobile right now I'd post the 'Why you should study' pic.


 I'll do it for you. This should be printed and displayed in every school, college and university.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

12th May 2016

Legs... bring me my legs. And some delts. Bought 2kgs of asparagus from a local producer during a trip while on work. May asparageddon commence.

13th May 2016

Chest and triceps.

14th -15th May 2016

Rest weekend. Saturday... sponsored the trade union of the local paper mill with half a dozen crates of beer since the mill is a significant client. Went for lunch there, Slavonian shepherds stew. Was pretty good, cooked by a former employee they snatched from me earlier this year. Hunger and cravings all weekend. And dieting came crashing down this Monday morning. Colleague has 10 year anniversary of working at the firm. Morning started with a carbicide.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@superpube all made by the hot fiance 

It fits my macros. Honestly.

View attachment DSC_0252.JPG


View attachment DSC_0253.JPG


View attachment DSC_0251.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Mmmm asparagus

That cake looks like a good cake. What's it say?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Mmmm asparagus
> 
> That cake looks like a good cake. What's it say?


 His name, company logo, and '10 years with you'... but forget the decoration, its Icy Wind cake... the Balkan take on Pavlova... meringue, custard, whipped cream, and fruits galore.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

16th May 2016

Chest-triceps, amazing pump, at least something good came out of Monday morning carbicide. I dare not touch the scales until glycogen goes away.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

17th May 2016

Back-biceps... stronger than on superdrol.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@superpube

Cigan pecsenye and shopska salata

Gypsy roast and shopska salad.

View attachment DSC_0254.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> @superpube
> 
> Cigan pecsenye and shopska salata
> 
> ...


 Romanian gypsy?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Romanian gypsy?


 Grass-fed free range Austro-Hungarian. Imported gypsy meat is not as tender.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

18th May 2016

Legs and delts... does squats, prays that he doesnt fart from those beans he had for breakfast.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Grass-fed free range Austro-Hungarian. Imported gypsy meat is not as tender.


 Probably because still alive


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

19th May 2016

Yet another chest and triceps day. Crave crave crave food.


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

What is your goal Goran now?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Gina said:


> What is your goal Goran now?


 To wake up one day and not look like Michelin man. 










Anyway, generally pleased with current progress. Loose fat is going down and skin is tightening up. Still a long way to go, though.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> To wake up one day and not look like Michelin man.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, generally pleased with current progress. Loose fat is going down and skin is tightening up. Still a long way to go, though.


 He's a hunk tbh


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

20th May 2016

Back and biceps. Strength is up up up. New batch of happy pills arrived from powermyelf.eu. Seems they like Moscow post duct tape in Derbyshire. Got freebies and key chains, cool.

21st-22nd May 2016

Rest weekend. Sin of the week... Gluttony.

...

Morning weight, 104,5kg, picture time this evening.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

23rd May 2016

End of UK-M 2016 12 week challenge... 104,5kg... was I bulking or cutting, or a recomp... who will know, but my new star sign is Turinabol. It rhymes, so it must be true.

Anyway, with this transformation thing over, time for song and dance... and Croatian classic no longer available on Youtube... LET 3- Tazi Tazi

Decided to extend my current cycle to June 19th, this should give me full four weeks to get my natural hormones in order... so I can remember why I decided to use roids and phs in the first place when surrounded by women of low moral fibre all alone on Black Sea coast.

And Turinabol, I want Turinabol.

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


View attachment Let 3 - Tazi Tazi.mp4


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

24th May 2016

Very nasty headache throughout most of the day. Blame the weather, passed in the late afternoon.

Workout was good, although I almost fell asleep. Took some Magnesium and 5-HTP before sleep, slept like a baby. All is well this morning.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

All is better now.

View attachment DSC_0259.JPG


View attachment DSC_0260.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

25th-26th May 2016

Corpus Christi... rest, with pork, mlinci and plum pie.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

27th-29th May 2016

Lazy weekend. Nothing but rest and eat.

30th May 2016

Chest-triceps. 30C, no A/C in gym.

31st May 2016

Back-biceps. Still f*cking hot.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

1st June 2016

Legs and delts, almost skipped gym, but had to go and sell some WPC.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 1st June 2016
> 
> Legs and delts, almost skipped gym, but had to go and sell some WPC.


 You your gym's dealer? Shifty bugger


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> You your gym's dealer? Shifty bugger


 I come from a long line of smugglers... paternal grandmothers family coat of arms even has four poppy flowers, (which is quite uncommon since the most popular theme in their native region are variations of severed/impaled head of a Turk). Apparently a great-great-grandfather went to America and made loads of money there in quite a short time, went back to Lika and built half a dozen watermills... whatever he was into during his time in America was highly profitable and involved poppies... take that East India Company!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

6th June 2016

109,5kg, clothes are about to burst, pants are getting tight around the... calves??? I have not done a calves isolation workout for over two years.

Chest-triceps, strength is at a historic peak. But gym shirt definitively a size smaller than last week, maybe it shrunk in the washer.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

7th June 2016

Back-biceps

8th June 2016

Legs-delts

...

Getting stuck in a compression shirt after workout is no fun.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@superpube

@Frandeman


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> @superpube
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> View attachment 128442


 Is that a dog?

Would eat anyway..


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Is that a dog?
> 
> Would eat anyway..


 Lamb.

As for dogs, asian cuisine is not that popular yet.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Lamb.
> 
> As for dogs, asian cuisine is not that popular yet.


 How long do you cook it for?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> How long do you cook it for?


 Good spit roast takes 3-4 hours, should be done in two hours or so.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Good spit roast takes 3-4 hours, should be done in two hours or so.


 Im on my way


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Im on my way


 Should be a direct flight from Stansted airport.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Should be a direct flight from Stansted airport.


 STANSTED??? I'm not a fu**ing northerner


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> STANSTED??? I'm not a fu**ing northerner


 Where does the north start? Peckham?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Where does the north start? Peckham?


 Where your feet get wet, that's the border


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Where your feet get wet, that's the border


 Southern fairy.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

I though it's "pečené prase" as we would say in czech, must be similar in your language. Looks yummy anyway


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

VeneCZ said:


> I though it's "pečené prase" as we would say in czech, must be similar in your language. Looks yummy anyway


 Pečeno prase in Croatian.

Lamb is janje.

Was f*cking great, need rest.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Southern fairy.


 And proud


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> @superpube
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> View attachment 128442


 fu**ing amateurs lol

This is back home...is traditional in Asturias :lol:

Best chef's in the world are Spanish for a reason :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> @superpube
> 
> @Frandeman


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

13th June 2016

Final week on cycle. Chest-triceps... gym is a sweaty mess, too hot, beyond that a very good workout.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

20th June 2016.

Cut my leg on my ankle in a totally stupid work injury. Took 4 days to stop the bleeding so I skipped gym for the rest of the last week. Looks gross. Once it scars I will claim I got shot by a sniper back in 1991.

Tamoxifen. 10 week cycle done. Shelved the PHs until September, now to get the hormones back in balance and ready for the Black Sea.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Get better soon mate


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Get better soon mate


 Nothing too serious, just in the wrong place so it healed slow. Worked every day but Wednesday. But last week was boooring. Cant wait to hit the gym this evening.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Nothing too serious, just in the wrong place so it healed slow. Worked every day but Wednesday. But last week was boooring. Cant wait to hit the gym this evening.


 Some rest is good sometimes...

I'm off to work bully some cu**s


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

20th June 2016

Chest-triceps. First day of pct. Business as usual, trest is still working... getting ready for the crash...


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

21st June 2016.

Skipped gym watched Croatia-Spain game. Had three beers as well. PCT is not so bad afterall.

22nd June 2016

Another rest day, Croatian terrorism day, national holiday. Just wasted myself with grill. Nothing like a national holiday on Wednesday.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

27th June 2016.

Have not been in the gym for a week. Crazy heatwave all of last week with temperatures above 36C. PCT does not feel like PCT at all. Forgot to tell my libido that it should take a vacation.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

27th June 2016

Chest-triceps after a week break. Storm dropped the temperature, surprisingly decent workout.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

29th June 2016

Back-biceps. Jumped through all the hoops, but felt lazy, lazy, lazy.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

4th July 2016

Chest-Triceps... Monday 8PM, came to gym, nobody there for the first 30 minutes of workout, then only one other guy came. Felt quite content for having the discipline and determination to work on a wonderful summer evening, unti lit hit me... the only reason I'm there is that I have no social life. I should be drinking beer somewhere, anywhere. Instead of drinking ice cold draught beer I'm doing incline bench press.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

5th July 2016

Back-biceps... summer is definitively not the season to work out,


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

11th July 2016

Chest-Triceps... 36C yesterday, surprisingly good workout in the evening considering the heat and no AC in the gym. PCT almost done.


----------



## Cossack (Apr 22, 2016)

croat backstabber

long live serbia


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

12th July 2016

Back-biceps... 38C, probably the final workout before vacations... simply too hot to focus, but still jumped through all the hoops.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

29th July 2016

Last day of vacations in Bulgaria. Stocked up on souveniers.

View attachment DSC_0279.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

1st August 2016

101,5kg, dropped 3kg during vacations

Summer 2017 is almost here, first workout of new season. Chest-triceps, jumped through all the hoops, but strength is unremarkable.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

2nd August 2016

Back-biceps, DOMS in the chest. I am weak, feeble, a sitting duck.

Ordered small pointy sharp things on ebay. Now to decide which orals for Autumn offensive.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

3rd August 2016






Legs-delts. Lower weights, but high repsHave not done leg workout for a whole month. Shame. Spent half the workout doing the Squats of Redemption.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

4th August 2016

Rest day. Took some mates and their women to a wine cellar after work, We arrived around 5pm, Even though I told our host not to prepare anything since we were going for fish later in the evening... things turned nasty. From the moment we got there, we were stuffing our faces in charcuterie, several varieties of sausages and bacon, bell peppers, onions, all followed by a red cuvee of Merlot, Gamay and Cabernet, and a white dessert Incrocio Manzoni. Once we ate that, kulen, the king of all Croatian sausages arrived and freshly fried pork scratchings, still hot and extra crispy... and then sausages and bacon cooked in wine. It was a massacre. Stuffed to our necks we went up into the vineyards, ate some grapes, and then drove off to a WW2 battle memorial above Danube, for the food to settle down a bit.

Then it was time for fish. Danubian catfish pörkölt with pasta with cream cheese, sour cream and bacon... we ate and we ate. And on the way home, we stopped for icecream to eat some more.

5th August 2016

Victory and Homeland Thanksgiving day... time for grill. Ate even more, and more. Decided to repent in the evening and went to gym, chest-triceps. Extreme heat, no A/C in gym. Did the basic, felt content that I did not skip, but otherwise it was a complete mess and I was counting reps before I could hit the shower and go home for an ice cold watermelon.

And some pics for @superpube, so he knows what a Danubian catfish pörkölt is.

View attachment DSC_0314.JPG


View attachment DSC_0315.JPG


View attachment DSC_0316.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 4th August 2016
> 
> Rest day. Took some mates and their women to a wine cellar after work, We arrived around 5pm, Even though I told our host not to prepare anything since we were going for fish later in the evening... things turned nasty. From the moment we got there, we were stuffing our faces in charcuterie, several varieties of sausages and bacon, bell peppers, onions, all followed by a red cuvee of Merlot, Gamay and Cabernet, and a white dessert Incrocio Manzoni. Once we ate that, kulen, the king of all Croatian sausages arrived and freshly fried pork scratchings, still hot and extra crispy... and then sausages and bacon cooked in wine. It was a massacre. Stuffed to our necks we went up into the vineyards, ate some grapes, and then drove off to a WW2 battle memorial above Danube, for the food to settle down a bit.
> 
> ...


 A question that I have long asked.

Good lord!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

6th August 2016

Carp stew incoming.

View attachment DSC_0320.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 6th August 2016
> 
> Carp stew incoming.
> 
> View attachment 134004


 Superb!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

6th August 2016

Finished left-overs from yesterdays grill for lunch, and an unexpected carp stew for dinner. Decided to repent and went to gym at 8PM, stuffed to my neck with carp stew and homemade pasta. Back-biceps, are repetition of Tuesdays workout. First week of season 2016/2017 done, not too shabby for a summer week.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

8th August 2016

Uneventful day. Ordered 400GBP of prohormones, most I will sell and keep a bit for my next cycle. Had leftovers of yesterdays pork roast with mlinci for lunch.

Chest-triceps, bit better than last week, but I am weak, feeble, a sitting duck... this post-PCT-between-cycle-natty-business sucks. I want gear, gear, GEAR! Twenty more days until launch.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

9th August 2016

50 shades of boring. Sold some milk thistle, tribulus and tamoxifen at disproportionately high prices. PCTs are coming.

Back-biceps, again bit better than last week, but nowhere near where I was two months ago. Slowly beginning to reign in my diet, but August will be a month of many challenges, at least four overfeeding events due before the end of the month.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm surprised you could move in any way after eating all that lovely food. Your poor tum!

there is a Polish deli near to me that makes fantastic sosages the size of a small submarine. I have one chopped into bits with a massive pile of sauerkraut and gherkins....and one of my friends is from Slovakia and she makes the most fantastic fish stews. I love fish and have nabbed a few ideas from her.

scuse my intrusion by the way.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Flubs said:


> I'm surprised you could move in any way after eating all that lovely food. Your poor tum!
> 
> there is a Polish deli near to me that makes fantastic sosages the size of a small submarine. I have one chopped into bits with a massive pile of sauerkraut and gherkins....and one of my friends is from Slovakia and she makes the most fantastic fish stews. I love fish and have nabbed a few ideas from her.
> 
> scuse my intrusion by the way.


 Anything related to sausages and Slovakian girlfriends is welcome in this thread. Pics of Slovakian girlfriends are even more welcome. As for sausageering, I assure you that my sausage is superior to whatever my northern kin can come up with. Croatia strong!

10th August 2016

Legs-delts. Big thunderstorm while I was in the gym. Electricity went out, worked out in the dark. Syringes and alcoholic swabs arrived from Ebay, all that is left is the needles and PHs.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

11th August 2016

Chest-Triceps. Marginal improvement over Monday workout. Temperature dropped massively. Summer is effectively over, time for gains and results.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

12th August 2016

Back-biceps. Finally begining to regain my old powers. Quite a decent workout. And no gear involved... yet.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> 29th July 2016
> 
> Last day of vacations in Bulgaria. Stocked up on souveniers.
> 
> View attachment 133656


 What you waiting for ?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> What you waiting for ?


 I gave away all but one small bottle of Mastika, that one I keep for dark days. Sold a couple fo boxes of Tamoxifen to elderly all-natural-glutamine-only-old-school w*nkers at the gym. Then they asked for Clomid as well. Suppression is a b*tch after L-Glutamine.

As for Omnadren, my gluteal virginity ends on Sunday 28th, syringes, alcoholic swabs and PHs arrived, but I am still waiting for the needles.

Anyway, here is the plan for the Autumn offensive:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 15th 2016

Assumption of Mary, national holiday and day off work. Lamb roast, potatoes, bean salad, garlic. Later cakes and icecream. Long nap after lunch. Went to gym to repent my gluttonous sins in the evening.

Chest-triceps. Things are picking up. Much better than last two weeks.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 16th 2016

Back-biceps. Strength is definitively going up, tried to cut cals, but last week was Spanish week at Lidl and I had to buy those creme caramel desserts... would have been a shame to let those spoil... and the watermelon post workout definitively fit my macros, whatever those are at the moment.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 17th 2016

Legs and delts. I could lift more, but discretion is the better part of valour, do not want back issues too soon.

Needles finally arrived, everything is set for launch day, still giving the liver some time to rest until then.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 18th 2016

Chest-triceps. Everything on schedule.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 19th 2016

Rest day... although, to be honest more like eat and drink day. By the end of the working day managed to escape to get some wine for a few events coming up. Stuffed myself with sausages and bacon cooked in red wine and lard. Add some wine, walnut brandy, gorgonzola, fresh grapes and ice cream on they way home... it was just too much.

View attachment DSC_0329.JPG


View attachment DSC_0330.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 20th 2016

St. Stephens Day, did back-biceps workout in the morning after green market. Afternoon went with mates to a Slavonian shepherds stew cooking event. Had a very nice time, ate excessively and immoderately.

View attachment DSC_0331.JPG


View attachment DSC_0332.JPG


View attachment DSC_0333.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 21st 2016

Good things come to those who wait.

Hitler waited at Dunkirk for German forces to consolidate which allowed the evacuation of 340.000 allied personnel and lose chance to force a British conditional surrender. Then he waited two weeks with Barbarossa, just to teach a few Serbs a lesson... and waited again to strike at Moscow while groups North and South caught on... and lost the only chance for a quick victory against Stalin.

Waiting sucks, waiting is for losers.

I've done it. Over thirty minutes have passed and I am still alive. Everything went well in the initial phase, cracked the ampule, fixed the drawing needle, got all the oil into the syringe, switched to the injection needle, got rid of all the air bubbles and got a few drops out onto the needle. Then I picked a spot on my right glute, used an alcoholic swab where I intended to pin, took the syringe, aimed.... and then my f*cking hands began to shake, started to feel dizzy... but the cap back on, turned on the AC on low temperature to focus... another alcohol swab few minutes later... this time my hands began to shake it was a chore to even put the cap back onto the needle.

Then I decided to try a different spot. Left glute. Being left handed, trying to pin myself is weird and awkward, trying to do it with my right hand is even more awkward. Another alcoholic swab... ready, aim, fire!!! And needle went in, I did not feel a thing. Aspirated, no sign of blood. Pushed all the oil in, let it settle for a few seconds and pulled the needle out and used the alcoholic swab on the injection spot. less than a drop of blood.

So much anxiety over nothing. It did not hurt, it was not even uncomfortable. It was nothing like I had expected. Just 24 more shots to go this cycle!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 22nd 2016






Feeling fantastic all day long. Started Methlydiazirinol today as well. Excellent workout, no strenght change, but both stamina and mood are going up up up. And some other things just wont go down as well.

Time for some fatty pr0n:

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


View attachment 5.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 23rd 2016

This was quick. Back-biceps, one of the best workouts in a long time. Strength and lifts are on par with the maximum I lifted during last prohormone cycle and its only day two. Still 96 days to go until PCT. This will be fun.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 24th 2016

St Bartholomews day, church holiday at best mates mother-in-laws village. Food, food, food. After some quality overeating, hit the gym for an unmotivated legs-delts workout, got annoyed by an ueber-natty that spends most of his life in the gym, yet fails to achieve any progress.

'Look at me, I feel sick, dizzy, I'm gonna pass out, but one more series, one more, I've only been at the gym for four hours, but I'm not going home. I have to find a way to get in the way of every normal person in a half empty gym, it does not matter what they do, I need their spot now. NOW! Look at me!'

If there is one person I would pay not to buy anything from me again, it is him.

Anyway, got home, prepping the injection went much faster this time. Pinning... its horrible, I am simply not flexible enough, I managed to pin my right glute today, but it was completely awkward and difficult to aspirate and inject, I need one more hand, or my hands need to be longer.

In the end, mission successful. Shot 2 out of 25 fired.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 25th 2016

Chest-triceps, decent workout but expected more. Pretty hot in the gym.

And this morning I found this in office kitchen.

Bosnian baklava to improve @superpube macros, since the monobrow fatty is dieting:

View attachment DSC_0334.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> August 25th 2016
> 
> Chest-triceps, decent workout but expected more. Pretty hot in the gym.
> 
> ...


 I'll start diet tomorrow lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 26th 2016

Rest day, or more precise glutton day. Silence of the carps. Went to a cooking competition after work, Fish paprikash, traditional regional carp stew cooking contest. Wine and fish, fish, fish. Was great.

View attachment DSC_0337.JPG


View attachment DSC_0338.JPG


And some pics for @superpube


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 27th 2016

Did nothing for most of the day, back-biceps workout in the evening, pretty decent.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> August 26th 2016
> 
> Rest day, or more precise glutton day. Silence of the carps. Went to a cooking competition after work, Fish paprikash, traditional regional carp stew cooking contest. Wine and fish, fish, fish. Was great.
> 
> ...


 But no cock pics?

Fail, my Croat friend.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> But no cock pics?
> 
> Fail, my Croat friend.


 PM sent


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 29th 2016

Chest-triceps. Finally strength levels on par where I was on trest cycle. Heat wave again, if pigs had sweat glands, then I'd had been sweating like one during the whole workout.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 30th 2016

Back-biceps. Either my waist narrowed over the last 10 days or I've gotten wider in every other part of the body. Strength is going up.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

August 31st 2016

Fourth injection in the afternoon, into the bloody right glute. It is not getting easier. After I managed to pin the right spot, aspirated, began to inject, my hand shook a little, then I finished injecting... pulled out the needle... blood. 2-3 drops rushed instantly and spread all over my arse. Quite messy and I already thought I hit a blood vessel. Cleaned it up with an alcoholic wipe, and not a drop after. I'm still alive, so all seems to be well, although my right glute is a bit sore and itchy this morning.

Having a pet monkey robot AI who could give me injections would be awesome.

Legs-delts workout in the evening, post injection... uneventful.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 1st-4th 2016

Instead of a tren cough, ended up with test sneeze. Freak one-day cold, sneezed whole day, feverish sweats day and night, passed by Friday noon. Decided to give it a rest until Monday to avoid a more serious ilness.

Did the fifth shot on Sunday, this is definitively not getting easier. Not a single drop of blood this time.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> August 22nd 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Matching pants a sucks

I like it 

Superman Felling yet?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Matching pants a sucks
> 
> I like it
> 
> Superman Felling yet?


 Pretty much from the first morning post-injection. Morning weight 108,5kg, +6,0kg from cycle start. 

---

September 5th 2016

Fifty shades of gluttony at work, and everything fit my macros. Nom nom nom.

Chest-triceps workout in the evening, strength is definitively up. Bench press is on par with where I was on PH cycle.

Feeling very thermogenic, excessive sweating all night.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Pretty much from the first morning post-injection. Morning weight 108,5kg, +6,0kg from cycle start.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 Get naked :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Get naked :thumb


 Almost there.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Get naked and post pics :thumb


 Fran man you know no bounds


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Fran man you know no bounds


 Show me what you got babes


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Fran man you know no bounds


 You want stiff like last time or semi hard this time?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> You want stiff like last time or semi hard this time?


 That was stiff??


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> That was stiff??


 Hey, don't mock it until you tried it.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 6th 2016

Back-biceps, not much change since last week.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 7th 2016

Yet another exciting post. Did my sixth shot in the afternoon, legs and delts workout in the evening. Sneeze-itis is back. Let it pass until this evening so I can bench press more than I did on Monday.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 7th 2016

Yet another exciting post. Did my sixth shot in the afternoon, legs and delts workout in the evening. Sneeze-itis is back. Let it pass until this evening so I can bench press more than I did on Monday.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 8th-11th 2016

Sneezing, elevated temperature and cold sweats. Extended rest weekend.

Seventh shot... it is not getting easier.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 12th 2016

Chest-triceps. Strength is going up... so is the weight.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 13th 2016

Back-biceps. Strength is up, weight is up, and chin ups feel like I am making no progress. Why can't I gain strength at faster rate than body mass? Chin ups... the best reason to hate all those 120lbs instagram crossfitters. Do those bloody things a hundred times when you weigh 245lbs.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 14th 2016

Eight shot in the afternoon, the first one that I've taken with a shred of dignity. Legs and delts workout in the evening. Increased the weight a bit on all exercises, but did not really over-exert.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 15th 2016

Chest-triceps in the afternoon since I had to go eat excessively in the evening. Skipped a few workouts, but increased the load on bench press, the only exercise that counts.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 19th 2016

Chest-triceps again, hurrah for Monday. Weights and weight are going up up up.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 20th

Back-biceps, who would have guessed. Business as usual.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 20th 2016

Back-biceps, who would have guessed. Business as usual.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 26th 2016

Chest-triceps, strength is still going up. Feeling and looking leaner, no change in weight, 110,9kg this morning.

---

Last Saturday morning drove my parents shopping, they went to that bloody Jysk store. When we finally got out, there were three girls doing a poll on Jysk shopping experience. One of them had a retriever puppy. While my father was all in attention-whore mode and enjoying being polled the the other two were all over the puppy, petting it, telling how cute it was, how she took it to get shots for canine distemper and what a good boy he was at the vet.

I give myself two shots of Omnadren every week, I'm cute, and not a single one of them came over to pet me or tell me what a good boy I was. I hope the little furball gets hit by a truck. Soon.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> September 26th 2016
> 
> Chest-triceps, strength is still going up. Feeling and looking leaner, no change in weight, 110,9kg this morning.
> 
> ...


 They went home and got all piney for a pet Goran of their own


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 27th 2016

Chest-biceps. Football is a wonderful sport, keeps the gym empty on Tuesday evening.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 28th 2016

Legs and delts. Overate at a business lunch, lamb soup, spit-roast lamb, potatoes and shopska salad, some riesling italico (a.k.a. Graševina), and finally some crepes with walnuts and dark choc and an espresso.

Twelfth shot in the afternoon. Aspirated ok, but a bit more blood than usual when I pulled out the needle. Why do I always bleed from the right glute and never from the left?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

September 29th 2016

Chest-triceps. I sensed a disturbance in the left elbow... Decided not to overdo it. Light workout.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 3rd 2016

Yet another exciting entry, Chest-triceps again, no pain in the arm this time, no progress in strength either.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 4th 2016

Back-biceps. If there ever was an unmotivated workout this was it. Complete lethargy, lack of motivation, drowsiness, worse than during PCT. No change in strength.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 5th 2016

Legs-delts. Not sure if I should attribute this to gear, but last few days I am rather quick to anger... or maybe it just do excess in obscure shyte happening recently. I might need to take more *paternal** approach to management or at least fire somebody.

*An old Croatian epitaph say: Blaž was almost like a father to us all, everyday he would tell everyone he was goona f*ck their mum.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 10th 2016

Chest-triceps. More than a decent workout, strength is up, but weight.... I dare not step on the scales, it might break. Best mate got married on Saturday, was stuffing my face with meat from Thursday to Sunday. And there is still more wedding cake in the fridge.

Sunday morning... 114,3kg, round 18 stone.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 11th 2016

Back-biceps. Nothing particularly exciting to report.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 14th 2016

Legs and Delts. Sold some PVC windows while I was doing squats.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 17th 2016

Chest-triceps. Bench-pressed a bit more than last week. My fake natty status got questioned. Kids these days... I might as well change my forum name to Natty Goran so nobody gets such silly ideas again.

October 18th 2016

Back-biceps. Npthing out of the ordinary. I feel I could have lifted heavier.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> October 17th 2016
> 
> Chest-triceps. Bench-pressed a bit more than last week. My fake natty status got questioned. Kids these days... I might as well change my forum name to Natty Goran so nobody gets such silly ideas again.
> 
> ...


 Not fat enough to claim fake natty on here mate


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 19th 2016

Lets pretend that day did not happen.

October 20th 2016

Legs-delts. Strenghth is going up.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You look like the hulk yet?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You look like the hulk yet?


 Rolling between 111 and 113 kg morning weight... muscling up, but still a mess.

I may be a green monster, but I'm still more Shrek than Hulk.

We'll see what happens when the new gear arrives.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Keep going mate

Soon you will see changes


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 24th 2016

New gear arrived. Gave myself first shot of 1,4ml tren ace.

I ordered turinabol and got something... better? Took four tabs preworkout.

Chest-triceps. Had an amazing workout, lifted heavier, more series, more reps. Moderate euphoria all evening. Maybe it is jus placebo for now but I like it. Took some magnesium and 5HTP before sleep, just in case. Slept like a baby.

View attachment 136428


View attachment DSC_0370.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 25th 2016

Second shot of tren fired. Decided to lower test, increase tren and extend the cycle for three more weeks.

Back-biceps. Again, lifted more, in both muscle groups.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 26th 2016

Third shot fired. Legs and delts today. Did not really feel like working out, but in the end it was a good workout.

Time for* 50 shades of lard* post 8 weeks on 500mg test. 112,5kg, round +10kg from cycle start.

Planning 6 more weeks on 250mg omnadren and 7 weeks at 750mg tren ace, plus 50mg of anadrol those other bits and pieces in the orals I got.

I think its time to change my nickname to Fatty Gogo.

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> October 26th 2016
> 
> Third shot fired. Legs and delts today. Did not really feel like working out, but in the end it was a good workout.
> 
> ...


 I'd eat your ćevap


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> I'd eat your ćevap


 I know you would.

You are making progress, proper use of *č* and *ć* is essential.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> I know you would.
> 
> You are making progress, proper use of *č* and *ć* is essential.


 Essential yet less than obvious


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Essential yet less than obvious


 If it were obvious, how would we be able to mock the illiterate lower classes and Bosnians?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> If it were obvious, how would we be able to mock the illiterate lower classes and Bosnians?


 Might go there (bosnia) actually for a couple of days.

*č *and *ć* can (not should) be pronounced the same?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Might go there (bosnia) actually for a couple of days.
> 
> *č *and *ć* can (not should) be pronounced the same?


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Č

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ć

Similar but not the same. Č is hard, Ć is soft. The difference between Č and Ć is the Mein Kampf or South-Slavic grammar nazism.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Č
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ć
> 
> Similar but not the same. Č is hard, Ć is soft. The difference between Č and Ć is the Mein Kampf or South-Slavic grammar nazism.


 The way I'll be massacring the tongue I suspect the gestapo will have processed me long before I get to ch noises


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> The way I'll be massacring the tongue I suspect the gestapo will have processed me long before I get to ch noises


 




Watch out for Herr Flick.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Watch out for Herr Flick.


 I believe your lot were more concerned with Serbs than Jews?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> I believe your lot were more concerned with Serbs than Jews?


 Well, we do have a love/hate relationship with Serbs that goes in cycles from cooperation to annihilation every few decades. Jews in Croatia had the misfortune of the Ustasha regime trying to prove to Hitler of being the bigger Nazi than Germans. Very few survived the holocaust, of those who did a good number left for Israel and USA post WW2. To make the irony bigger, the guy in charge of exterminating Jews in Croatia was of Jewish origin, his mother belonged to a Jewish family that was very prominent in Croatian politics in late 19th century and up to WW2 and were one of the founders of right-wing nationalism. Unfortunately, we never got to hang the bastard after WW2 since he fled to South America and died in an accident before anyone could assassinate him properly.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

October 31st 2016

Chest-triceps, morning weight dropped by 2kg since last Monday. Bench pressed a bit more than Thursday, apart from that nothing much strength-wise.

November 1st 2016

Back-biceps. Not much change in back workout, biceps is getting ahead.

---

Nine days since I've been on 100mg tren ace ED. Feeling a bit moody and tense, as if I overdosed on caffeine. Bit of pip in both glutes, but not really pain, more of an irritation, I just feel the spot.

Had a minor episode of tren cough on Saturday... or I think it was tren cough since it happened right after injection. A bit of very mild dry cough that lasted 10-15 seconds. I expected it would be something like if I were dying of asbestosis or tuberculosis.

Libido has seen better days. Omnadren alone was more fun.

Very little night sweats, maybe its due to low carb diet, I only sweat right before I wake up for work. between 4 and 6 AM. And a bit of roid rage at Lidl during work on Friday, but Lidl has it coming.

Think happy thoughts:






Happy happy happy.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 2nd 2016

Legs-delts, feeling lazy, getting crazy pumps all over.

Libido is getting a bit better than the weekend crash.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 3rd 2016

Chest-triceps, less strength than on Monday. Tren is not enough.

Seems test/estro/e2 levels have sorted themselves out. All bits and pieces are back in action and in overdrive mode.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 7th 2016

Chest-triceps. Routine workout.

Sides are starting to get nasty. Not sure if the main culprit is tren or the orals, but I do feel elevated blood pressure and overal pressure in my head. Might be too much gear, but I'm liking what I see in the mirror.

Decided to discontinue orals and see if I it will go away, if not I'll reduce tren dosage next.

Tren-sion and acid reflux last two days have been a complete b*tch.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 9th 2016

Back-biceps. Forgot my gym gloves, ouch.

Feeling better since I dropped the orals.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> November 9th 2016
> 
> Back-biceps. Forgot my gym gloves, ouch.
> 
> Feeling better since I dropped the orals.


 Too much oral hurts the jaw


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Too much oral hurts the jaw


 Practicing for your Balkan vacations? :-D


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 10th 2016

Legs-Delts

Increased weights, a lot. Even did squats with non-girly weights. Good workout.

This morning is the first I felt good being on tren.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> November 10th 2016
> 
> Legs-Delts
> 
> ...


 What's your diet aim currently fam, are you growing or tightening ?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> What's your diet aim currently fam, are you growing or tightening ?


 I am on a perpetual cut, until I get rid of all loose skin (loose fat). But to be honest I currently eat what I like, I just stick to quality food and try to keep junk at minimum.

Since I started tren I dropped 3kgs, from 112,5kg to 109,4kg. Despite the sides, I am really happy with tren, (even though my bum hurts from daily tren shots). Taking advice from @Frandeman can lead to a sore arse.

Three bottles of tren gone, six more in stock.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 14th 2016

Chest-triceps. Unremarkable workout. Spent most of the day driving, had to skip breakfast, came home starved. Felt moody all day.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 15th 2016

Back-biceps. Pretty decent workout.

Went to Zagreb and back to check some construction site. Five minutes work, 600km to drive. At least had a good meal at a Serbian grill in Zagreb.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 16th 2016

Legs-delts. More legs really. Smashed quads and hamstrings, never lifted more and felt like I was playing until it was time to do squats. Once I was done with squats, I ended with a quick delt workout and it was nap time already.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 17th 2016

Chest-triceps. Slowest workout ever, took me over 90 minutes to finish, but lifted more than ever before.

...

In the morning took the whole office to a Serbian grill here in Osijek, 7 people, 7 pounds of grilled meat with all imaginable sides. I ate, and ate, and ate... must have eaten two pounds of meat alone, did not eat anything else yesterday.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 21st 2016

Chest-triceps. A very decent workout, did not match the lifts from last Thursday, but still all good.

November 23rd 2016

Back-biceps. Epic. First time in my life I was happy with pull ups. 110kg worth of pull ups. Went overboard with biceps as well.

...

Felt very moody all day until I hit gym. Libido is going crazy in a positive direction this week, no complaints on that part.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 24th 2016

Fatigue day. Had to finish one quite remote construction site, colleague and I went there to make adjustments, worked the whole day, got back home 8PM. Decided to postopone leg day until tommorrow. Jabbed my left glute with 1,5ml of tren and called it a day.

...

Which reminded me of Wednesday jab disaster. First I jab my right glute, aspirate and the injection turns into a bloody lava lamp. First time I hit a blood vessel, I pull out with blood dripping over my glute, disgusting. Clean up the mess, change needle, jab again at different spot, aspirate, all clear, inject... and then the worst tren cough yet, I had to bloody lie down while I was coughing my guts out for half a minute.

I hate tren cough, I hate acid reflux, but I like what I am seeing in the mirror.

Edit: and I am still pissed I wasted a 23G needle. Having one blue needle less than I have syringes or green needles will not do well for my OCD.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> November 24th 2016
> 
> Fatigue day. Had to finish one quite remote construction site, colleague and I went there to make adjustments, worked the whole day, got back home 8PM. Decided to postopone leg day until tommorrow. Jabbed my left glute with 1,5ml of tren and called it a day.
> 
> ...


 Most of us hate @Acidreflux


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 25th 2016

Legs-delts. Well more legs than delts again, pretty much like last time.

November 28th 2016

Chest-triceps. 'Mediocre' workout, wanted to sleep it over. I hate working chest without a spotter.

...

Five bottles of tren gone, 5kgs weight drop since I started tren, Sunday morning was at 107,4kg. Four more bottles to go. Maybe I'll get some injectable trest for cycle finish.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November 29th 2016

Back-biceps. Almost fell asleep. Smashed the weights, pull ups are getting even better, but I just wanted to sleep sleep sleep.

November 30th 2016

Legs-delts. Bit more enthusiasm than day before, did the same weights as last week, overall satisfied. Spent the whole day driving to Zagreb and back.

...

And now something for @superpube

After we finished what we came for in Zagreb, we went to a restaurant just west from Zagreb, Ribič in Veliko Trgovišće and ordered the special... Zagreb steak, a local variation of cordon bleu. But... Ribič makes the largest Zagreb steak in the world.
View attachment DSC_0375.JPG


I came, I saw, I ate it all.

View attachment DSC_0376.JPG


I am cutting, right?

...

Christmas came early this year with a nice box from my best mate in Bulgaria:

View attachment 137234
View attachment 137233
View attachment 137235


Pretty much everything that could be obtained in a pharmacy for 3-4 cycles. Omnadren, Exemestane, Clomifen, Tamoxifen, T3, Clenbuterol, HCG... now all I need are discontinued veterinary products and experimental medicine unfit for human use. Tren and trest. 

Started T3 today at 100mcg and Clenbuterol at 40mcg.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Good lord man!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Good lord man!


 http://ribic.hr/

If you want to take the Mrs there. I am quite confident you can take 20 inches of flesh down your throat and anything the Mrs will be unable to handle.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 1st 2016

Chest-triceps. All alone again, with nobody to spot me. Did not overdo weights on bench press, but still more than a decent workout.

As advised by @Frandeman, reduced T3 dosage to 50mcg ED.

---

And I'm trying to cut now, honest. Under 1600kCal today. And maybe its just placebo... but I feel more awake today than usual, maybe I do have hypothyroidism. At least I had no issues to google up how to spell hypothyroidism right. Last night was a sweaty mess as well, had to change shirt three times, whenever I wake up, I'm lying in cold sweat.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> December 1st 2016
> 
> Chest-triceps. All alone again, with nobody to spot me. Did not overdo weights on bench press, but still more than a decent workout.
> 
> ...


 1600 cals? good luck mate

You are too big for that :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 1600 cals? good luck mate
> 
> You are too big for that :thumb


 See post above what I ate yesterday.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> See post above what I ate yesterday.


 I seen ****er . ..

Tren sides are usual first time ...

Then you get use to it and just want to f**k more than usual


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 2nd 2016

Back-biceps. Business as usual.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 5th 2016

Chest-triceps. I was weak and feeble, felt almost natty. Probably due to shyte breakfast I had at work. Drove 500km for almost nothing, went through humiliating process of eating a sandwich from a bakery for breakfast. I am not even sure what the sandwich was with, the only thing I could taste within was lettuce. Perhaps I should change my nickname to Veganchero or Gogmusclez. Disgraceful.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 6th 2016

Back-biceps. Good workout fueled by excessive choc consumption... St Nicholas day, macros do not count.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 8th 2016

Legs-delts. Like last week.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 11th 2016

Sunday, rest day. Day before cycle adjustment, switched AI from 50mg Arimistane to 12,5mg Exemestane. Probably my last shot of Omnadren this cycle, although I might do one more next Sunday, not yet sure if I will stack test and trest, but will definitively discontinue long esters two weeks before PCT.

December 12th 2016

Chest-triceps. A solid workout, overall nothing special or out of ordinary during workout.

Adjusted cycle, and started RX Labs trest ace. Next twenty days will be on 50mg trest ace, 75mg tren ace. First shot fired at 4PM. RX Trest carrier oil is a lot more viscous than HCL Tren, but not quite as viscous as Omnadren. No pip, no tren cough this time.

Acid reflux has been killing me the last three days, but its my fault since I have to eat rubbish, but it was tasty rubbish. And craft ale... one pint is enough for 12 hours of hell afterwards.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 13th 2016

Back-biceps. Lifted a bit more than ever before, but it was a slow, slow workout, took me almost eighty minutes to finish what I normally do in sixty.

Second trest shot, I'm still alive and kicking. Feel great overall, I'm neither growing b1tch t1ts or lactating so far. Acid reflux eased up a bit.

Almost forgot in my yesterdays entry, I decided to cycle clen, so I will not be taking it this week. Will return to clen from 19.12.2016 to 01.01.2017.

Took 5-htp before sleep, slept like a baby, getting out of bed this morning was murder.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 14th 2016

Legs-delts. Slow, slow. The heavier I lift the slower I get.

Third shot of trest... I am close to where no American had gone before...

...and yesterdays shot was bloody awful. Probably passed through a blood vessel when I injected, quite a lot of blood when I pulled out and voilla... tren cough. Left glute as usual.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> December 14th 2016
> 
> Legs-delts. Slow, slow. The heavier I lift the slower I get.
> 
> ...


 Why you get so much cough mate?

Probably I had it 3 times ever


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Why you get so much cough mate?
> 
> Probably I had it 3 times ever


 Maybe its the solvent in HCL. Whenever I do get it, I smell it first. Just a few were really bad, yesterday was just irritating. If i get more than two drops of blood post injection, tren cough is guaranteed. Always left glute.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Maybe its the solvent in HCL. Whenever I do get it, I smell it first. Just a few were really bad, yesterday was just irritating. If i get more than two drops of blood post injection, tren cough is guaranteed. Always left glute.


 Don't envy you mate . ..


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Don't envy you mate . ..


 No pain, no gain. It makes me feel like I actually lift. ;-)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> No pain, no gain. It makes me feel like I actually lift. ;-)


 I miss my tren already


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 15th 2016

Chest-triceps. Had no one to spot me, so I did not overdo it on the bench press. Otherwise a great workout, felt fantastic throughout, esp near the end. Have not felt this well since... before I started tren. 

...

Fourth trest shot. right glute, not a drop of blood, no tren cough, no pip.

I'd say trest has kicked in. Had a mild headache throughout midday, the one I used to have near the end of ph oral trest cycles... and appetite kicked in as well. I could eat just about anything. Other than than the headache, I'm feeling fantastic, all warm and fuzzy on cellular level. Workout today reminded me why I loved oral trest so much.

RX Labs Trest ace is GTG.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 16th 2016

Back-biceps. I wanted to skip workout today, but I had to sell whey protein, made 20GBP, did a decent workout. Work week is finally done.

...

Fifth trest shot, and I'm still alive, no pip, no tren cough, and it was even in the left bloody glute.

Spent the whole day working outdoors to finish two installations with best mate. We made around 1000GBP net profit for the firm, but I literally froze my ass off, -5C, windy on two smelly farms. When I got home I just wanted to crawl into bed and stay there until Monday. At least I'm free the entire weekend, might skip leg day tommorrow to do something sinful.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 19th 2016

Chest-triceps. Overall a decent workout, nothing special, had no one to spot me, again.

...

Did last omnadren shot yesterday, biggest injection to date, 2,4ml into the left glute, 1ml omnadren, 0,7ml tren, 0,7ml trest, was a bit messy but no pip, no tren cough, barely had enough volume in the syringe to aspirate.

Second week of trest, time for first impressions. Weight has gone up +3kg in the last seven days, I have not noticed any major strength gain, but I feel overall awesome, muscles feel fuller, harder. Trest is definitively the ultimate bulker, I am still split if trest-tren combo is something wonderful or something awful... I want to dry up and lean out to get rid of last remains of excess body fat and loose skin, on the other side... I need to be 18 stone. Still 12 days to go, I'll see how it will end before pct and what will remain after pct.

Also no signs of elevated estrogen that I could detect, I don't look bloated despite the weight gain... I look fat, but thats my usual look.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 20th 2016

Back-biceps. Slow, slow workout, I was quite pissed for most of the workout on a business related issue.

---

December 21th 2016

Shoulder injury. I was fixing a lamp in the kitchen and instead of using a ladder I was holding the fixture at 2,4m height when my shoulder cramped, Almost dropped the glass, the spasm left me with an aching shoulder. Serves me right for abusing my height.

---

December 27th 2016

Chest-triceps. Shoulder still hurts, I did not feel it during chest workout, but doing triceps hurt like a b*tch. Taking off the compression shirt post workout was even harder. Cycle almost done, still four shots to go, weight is stable despite Christmas gluttony at 108-109kg, depending on daily water fluctuations.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

December 28th 2016

Back-biceps. Routine, unmotivated. I just want this week to be over.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> December 28th 2016
> 
> Back-biceps. Routine, unmotivated. I just want this week to be over.


 too much food init? 

keep pushing will be worthy when you get all them bitches :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> too much food init?
> 
> keep pushing will be worthy when you get all them bitches :thumb


 Too much everything. I've been pigging out since last Friday and it is going to continue all the way past Epiphany, it is not just food, this cycle had taken a bit longer than I had initially planned, its my 18th week, 67 tren shots behind me in the last ten weeks. I'm almost looking forward to PCT to simply give it a rest. I am happy with the progress I've made, it is more than I had planned in August, but I'm really getting tired of the emotional roller coaster. At least the acid reflux had gone away before Christmas so I had the opportunity to pig out without feeling sick the rest of the day. Weight is still fluctuating between 108 and 109kg, been this way since I started trest.

---

29th December 2016

Legs-Delts, lifted the same weights as last two weeks, although it felt easier, strength is up, did not want to overexert due to last weeks shoulder injury.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Time for a break. .

Recover nicely

Take it easier next time :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

31st December 2016

Armstice day. Last shot of trest and tren fired up my right glute. PCT is coming.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

2nd January 2017

The adventurous adventures of Natty Gogo. More than 48 hours have passed since my last shot. Head is a bit clearer, acid reflux is still tormenting me. Started the new year with chest-triceps workout. Bit less strength, bit more focus, Decent workout, did not overexert due to back and shoulder issues from previous week.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

3rd January 2017

Back-biceps. Strength is still on par with previous weeks, although I tired faster. Pull-ups are still good.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

6th January 2017

Legs-delts. Did everything but squats, since my lower back is still out of function. Old age.

---

Pics before Monday PCT, 107,5kg morning weight.

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

9th January 2017

Chest-triceps. Same as last week. Nothing of note to report about.

---

Started PCT today. I do not feel like I am on PCT, in fact I feel great in every aspect. If it were not for the sides and the gains, I'd suspect all the gear I've been using was bunk. It has been 22 days since my last 250mg of Omnadren and I'm still horny as f*ck the whole night, plus a few awkward hard ons during work time, or afternoon.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

10th January 2017

Back-biceps. I came, I saw, I lifted, and thats about it.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

12th January 2017

Legs-delts. If you can call that a leg workout, skipped squats as lower back is killing me. Being old sucks.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> 12th January 2017
> 
> Legs-delts. If you can call that a leg workout, skipped squats as lower back is killing me. Being old sucks.


 I don't squat either. . My knees are f**ked

And my arse is big enough :thumb


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> And my arse is big enough :thumb


 Tren shot up the glute does more for the muscle than any workout.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

16th January 2017

Chest-triceps. I felt weak, feeble, lifted just like last weak but bench press felt a lot more difficult with the same weights, things picked up when I switched to dumbbells, but still, this PCT natty business sucks.

---

No change in weight whatsoever since end of cycle, but I feel... fatter even though clothes still fit the same.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

17th January 2017

Back-Biceps. I thought I was the only moron to come to gym during a snow storm, but when I came, the resident police officer was already there finishing his four hour natty crossfit no gains workout. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary, lower back is still messing with me, skipped the rowing machine.

---

10 days into PCT, libido took a downturn during weekend, but things started to take an upswing turn yesterday. Maybe it was due to excessive consumption of Bosnian Baklava at work.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> 17th January 2017
> 
> Back-Biceps. I thought I was the only moron to come to gym during a snow storm, but when I came, the resident police officer was already there finishing his four hour natty crossfit no gains workout. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary, lower back is still messing with me, skipped the rowing machine.
> 
> ...


 At least he goes gym

Here they eat kebabs and are fat as f**k ... how can they look after anyone when they can't look after themselves. ..

You seem teletubies? Same fu**ing thing lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> At least he goes gym
> 
> Here they eat kebabs and are fat as f**k ... how can they look after anyone when they can't look after themselves. ..
> 
> You seem teletubies? Same fu**ing thing lol


 Spanish cops are best cops.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Spanish cops are best cops.


 I know I few like him srs


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Caught a cold last Sunday, worst case of tonsilitis in my life, coughed up blood in the morning. Decided to give Mon-Wed a rest since throat was killing me, trank a gallon of marshmellow tea daily.

---

26th January 2017

Chest-Triceps. Kinda meh, feel weaker.

27th January 2017

Back-Biceps. Still more meh, definitively weaker.

---

Todays morning weight, 105,5kg, three kg less since last shot a month ago. Finished third week of PCT, libido is almost normal.

I hate winter, its over a month now that temperatures are under 0C, -15C-10C in the night, -10C-5C during daytime, bloody snow and ice everywhere. No inclination to leave the house or even look through the window unless I have to.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

30th January 2017

Chest-Triceps. For the first time in the last three weeks some progress. Definitively stronger and better lifts.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

1st February 2017

Back-Biceps. Wednesday was not as good as Monday... I need gear.

---

Found a great local supplier for needles and syringes, ordered everything I needed for a hundred shots for next cycle at half the price I paid last time on Ebay.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

2nd February 2017

Legs-Delts. Weaker, but no back pain.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

6th February 2017

Chest-triceps. Mediocre and unremarkable, being natty still sucks. Other than that, PCT seems to have been successful. Libido is normal, discontinued clomid, will continue AI and tamoxifen for a week or two more. Shoulder also feels almost normal. Feel a bit pain when I do triceps workouts, but nowhere near before.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

8th February 2017

Back-biceps. Still natty.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 8th February 2017
> 
> Back-biceps. Still natty.


 How long you staying as natty scumbag for?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> How long you staying as natty scumbag for?


 April 3rd, then its test, tren, mast time.

Are you lifting?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Are you lifting?


 Yeah, shirts x


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> April 3rd, then its test, tren, mast time.
> 
> Are you lifting?





Ares said:


> Yeah, shirts x


 Wot he sed


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

9th February 2017

Legs-delts. I did squats, whole six series, with girly weights. Quads and hamstrings... I miss tren.

---

And now a time for a tale from Adventurous Adventures of Goranchero.

I like discounts, and 20% off when buying gear got me into bitcoin. It was a complete bitch to register at skrill and cubits to get my first bitcoin, but it made me aware of bitcoin and that its big money these days. Anyway, it was New Year afternoon, I was bored and messing around the internet, I decided to renew my subscription on a Bulgarian dating site (great selection of women of low moral fibre), and then I noticed that the yearly subscription in bitcoin is as much as quarterly via paypal, so I went to login to my bitcoin wallet... bitcoin was almost twice what it was when I bought gear.

In a moment of trenbolone madness I decided to do something stupid. I logged into my internet banking, took a quick cash loan, my entire saving and started buying bitcoin via bank transfer. as much as my debit card allowed per day... day one, day two, day three. Day four, first three payments arrived at my account in the worst possible moment, when bitcoin hit an all-time peak, and then it crashed, I lost like 1500 EUR from start. But I decided to follow through. I figured out that I could just transfer cash without buying bitcoin and time buying better. So I transfered the rest of the money over the following days, meantime, bitcoin price recovered a bit and I sold the bitcoin anticipating further crash.

Crash came, by that time, deposits were in the account and I decided to buy, loaded up on bitcoin and waited, price rose, in a week I was already in positive numbers despite first day disaster.

In the meantime, I've found two better bitcoin exchanges, Bitstamp and Kraken and switched my bitcoin monies to Bitstamp, and waited for the stars to be right.

Last few days bitcoin was flirting with all-time high again, I was getting anxious. This morning I read this article:

http://www.coindesk.com/3-dead-cats-moon-bitcoin-market-dynamics-explained/

And bitcoin was stranded at 1000EUR, something was strange with the market, I was not sure what, but I felt it was time to sell. So around 11:30 AM I began selling my coins at 1001 EUR a piece, by 14:30 I was left with 5... then shit hit the fan, rapid price drop, everyone started selling, revoked my sale order and sold the last 5 at first buyer price, 990 EUR... five minutes later, bitcoin was under 900 EUR.

It was spectacular, I managed to get out just in time with a hefty profit, even with the initial losses, all comissions, currency exchange fees, bank costs, interest on bank loan, I've made over 3000 EUR profit.

Perhaps I could have made more if I continued with speculations, perhaps I will make more someday, but for today its enough, quit while you are ahead. Decided to cash out back to my bank account to close the bank loan, *buy gear* and reinvest excess cash into my firm.

It has been a while since I've done crazy shit like this, but it worked. It has also been quite educational, and knowledge and know-how came at a steep price in certain moments, next time, if there will be a next time, will be even better. But I will have to think it through well, I did not sleep easy in the last month, but tonight I think I'll sleep like a king.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 9th February 2017
> 
> Legs-delts. I did squats, whole six series, with girly weights. Quads and hamstrings... I miss tren.
> 
> ...


 Brave man

I have been tempted to invest. Very tempted. Even held about half a grands worth of bitcoins in a wallet to see how the market fared against my nerves. But then I decided that the money would be better utilised in alphabay.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Brave man
> 
> I have been tempted to invest. Very tempted. Even held about half a grands worth of bitcoins in a wallet to see how the market fared against my nerves. But then I decided that the money would be better utilised in alphabay.


 There is a very thin line between bravery, madness and stupidity... its hard to tell which is which at times.

Alphabay... sounds like fun times and money well spent.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> There is a very thin line between bravery, madness and stupidity... its hard to tell which is which at times.
> 
> Alphabay... sounds like fun times and money well spent.


 Happy with the investments returns no doubt.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

13th February 2017

Chest-triceps. Gym was packed today, I've never seen so many people there at once, there were even... girls, three, at the same time. Other than that, a really good workout, strength is up, on par what I had with test and orals, before tren.

SEPA transfer arrived today, went to the bank to close the loan, tommorrow is shopping day. Gear, gear, gearrrrr!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

14th February 2017

Back-biceps. St Valentines day, when I arrived to the gym, there was nobody there, quite cool. Decent workout.

Made orders for gear today. Fun times ahead.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> 14th February 2017
> 
> Back-biceps. St Valentines day, when I arrived to the gym, there was nobody there, quite cool. Decent workout.
> 
> Made orders for gear today. Fun times ahead.


 what you getting?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> what you getting?


 RX Labs this time

Bit of Test E, lot of Tren Ace and Mast E, some Cialis, plus I ordered some DNP and Cabaser from TM, the rest I have in stock.

Anyway, here's the plan:









Will probably increase test a bit to 400mg PW since I ordered Test E 400mg/ml, also might do a bit of DNP before and/or after tren.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> RX Labs this time
> 
> Bit of Test E, lot of Tren Ace and Mast E, some Cialis, plus I ordered some DNP and Cabaser from TM, the rest I have in stock.
> 
> ...


 I'm impressed :thumb

you should look like a proper Hulk at the end of it


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm impressed :thumb
> 
> you should look like a proper Hulk at the end of it


 Maybe Hulk, maybe Shrek, but definitively green.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

15th February 2017

Legs-delts. I did squats, lots of them.

---

17th February 2017

Discontinued AI and Tamoxifen. PCT is officially over, feeling great overall. Also decided to give Clenbuterol a break.

---

20th February 2017

Chest-triceps. Decent workout.

RX Labs order arrived today, I've got more oil than Kuwait. Once TaylorMade stuff arrives, I'll have everything I need for the spring offensive.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

21st February 2017

Back-biceps. Business as usual.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

22nd February 2017

Legs-Delts. Took forever to do legs, feeling lazy.

---

TM arrived today, finally got caber and... TM DNP. Decided to start DNP today, will do a 24 day cycle (24 caps in a 25 cap bag  ), so for the next 24 days it will be:

250mg DNP ED

50mcg T3 ED

plus the everyday Myprotein supps I use 365 days a year, zinc, d3, tribulus, b complex and bcaa. Think I'll add some vitamine c powder on daily basis as well, might start magnesium citrate again too.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

23rd February 2017

Chest-triceps. Bit lethargic and unmotivated, but otherwise on par with Mondays workout.

Second day of DNP, things are getting warmer.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

27th February 2017

Chest-triceps. Better than last week. Increased the bench press to a more satisfactory level. Significant sweating, feeling nice and warm from DNP.

---

Seventh day of DNP. First time the scale showed a drop in weight. Had to get out of bed four times tonight to take a piss.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

28th February 2017

Back-biceps. Nothing special, was a bit lethargic at start, but the pace picked up after I finished pull ups.

1st March 2017

Did a lot of manual labor today, had to unload a truck full of panels, truck was supposed to get here on Saturday, but the Italians scr*wed up the loading date and it got here 10:00 AM today... and after a week of sunny and warm weather... 9:00 AM it started to rain, I was soaking wet by the time we were finished, and five minutes after the truck left, the rain stopped. This DNP thing is great for keeping warm in harsh weather.

Legs-delts. The main workout was a t work this morning, felt very lazy, especially with today being Ash Wednesday and meat being off the menu... but something snapped, not being in the mood would anger Patrick Stewart and I dont want him coming after me with a knife. Went to gym did my workout even though I did not feel like it. Lame workout still beats no workout at all.

A whole month to go before I start my Sping/Summer cycle... it is going to be a long and boring March.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

2nd March 2017

Chest-triceps. Mediocre. One more month to endure this natty business.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

3rd March 2017

Back-biceps. Meh

---

Weekend, for the first time DNP gave me night sweats on par with Tren, woke up in cold sweat several time during the night.

---

6th March 2017

Chest-triceps. Bit better than last week, but meh. I want tren back.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

7th March 2017

Back-biceps. Almost fell asleep, complete lethargy.

---

Day 14 of DNP, seem to be developing some kind of allergic reaction, lumps popping out all over my pecs, first thought it was acne, but nothing to squeeze out. I'll continue business as usual if it does not worsen significantly, considering to extend the DNP cycle to 33 days total and stop using it a week before I begin my next cycle... 26 days until I start tren again.

#ENDUREGORANCHERO


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

08 March 2017

Legs-delts. Sort of, did not feel like it.

---

Still only nine spots on the chest, no further breakout.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

9th March 2017

Chest-triceps. Fifty shades of lethargy. Strength is ok but the mood is killing me, I just want to sleep during workout.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dnp working?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Dnp working?


 Rain or shine, I feel like I'm on a vacation in Brazil, not a moment cold. Not as much sweat as on tren. Beach is not as good as Brazil.

Weight is the same since I started, cannot really tell if I'm losing body fat or not, although I do notice a bit less love in my love handles. We'll see after water retention goes. Planning to stay on DNP until March 26th. Diet is... f*ck diet, there is baklava in the office kitchen, Bosnian baklava, with walnuts, the best baklava. You'll love it. It will be your favourite.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Rain or shine, I feel like I'm on a vacation in Brazil, not a moment cold. Not as much sweat as on tren. Beach is not as good as Brazil.
> 
> Weight is the same since I started, cannot really tell if I'm losing body fat or not, although I do notice a bit less love in my love handles. We'll see after water retention goes. Planning to stay on DNP until March 26th. Diet is... f*ck diet, there is baklava in the office kitchen, Bosnian baklava, with walnuts, the best baklava. You'll love it. It will be your favourite.


 Take me, take me in your kitchen


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Rain or shine, I feel like I'm on a vacation in Brazil, not a moment cold. Not as much sweat as on tren. Beach is not as good as Brazil.
> 
> Weight is the same since I started, cannot really tell if I'm losing body fat or not, although I do notice a bit less love in my love handles. We'll see after water retention goes. Planning to stay on DNP until March 26th. Diet is... f*ck diet, there is baklava in the office kitchen, Bosnian baklava, with walnuts, the best baklava. You'll love it. It will be your favourite.


 Im Hot enough


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

15 March 2017

Chest-triceps. Complete lethargy, could barely focus on workout. Sharp pain in left fist, could not lift any serious weight on bench press.

---

Had to skip a couple of workouts due to a weird cold I had since Friday. Relatively normal during day, but coughed my guts out during the night, major trouble sleeping. Unsure if its DNP related or not, but I've been feeling like sh1t the last few days, worse than low test state. Not sure how long I will run DNP. I've reached the point where I really dont give a f*ck if I've lost weight, gained weight, I just want to feel better.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> 15 March 2017
> 
> Chest-triceps. Complete lethargy, could barely focus on workout. Sharp pain in left fist, could not lift any serious weight on bench press.
> 
> ...


 You weak from the cold mate....

Drop dnp for few days?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You weak from the cold mate....
> 
> Drop dnp for few days?


 Well, I'm on day 21. It takes a week for DNP to clear out. Initial plan was to do 24 days, and potentially extend to 32 days. I am starting gear in 18 days so I want DNP out of my system before I start test-tren-mast. So the decision is to do either 3 or 11 more days of DNP.

Taking a break from DNP is not really an option, if I make a break, there would not be much sense to start with it again, considering the short timeframe. I'll take it day at a time, if I feel like crap beyond tolerable level of feeling like crap I'll end the cycle and cross my fingers that I lose water weight.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I never took dnp and I loose weight easily if I don't eat s**t

Stop eating s**t mate


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I never took dnp and I loose weight easily if I don't eat s**t
> 
> Stop eating s**t mate


 Worked for the first 40kgs, after that... now things shift only with gear, plus I'm less fat with 109kg now than I was with 97kg two years ago.

---

16th March 2017

Back-biceps. Better than the day before.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

29th March 2017

First workout in ages. Caught a major cold on March 17th, was coughing my guts out, its been a long time since I've been that sick. Then I also got a stye, still has not passed entirely, and finally... out of nowhere, sharp pain in right shoulder.

Finally went to gym, shoulder messed with me, chest-triceps, lifted girly weights on the bench press, but at least I went to gym.

Count-down to Sunday... tren is calling me.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

30th March 2017

Back-biceps. Not too shabby considering the pause made. Shoulder improved significantly since yesterday. Shoulder is getting better, yesterdays workout helped.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

31st March 2017

Legs-delts. After a very long time. On a Friday evening, It sucked, but its over and done with. Last natty workout. Fun starts with next week.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

2nd April 2017

Just started my new cycle. First shot fired! Morning weight, 106,5kg.

Rx Labs Test E 400, Tren A, Mast E. Will do 400mg Test / 700mg Tren / 700mg Mast EW for the next ten weeks, then I'll switch to Test / Mast only. Still having thoughts about including orals, I have a ton of HCL Ultimate Oral (anadrol + everything else) in my stash.

Anyway, no pip yet, too early, no hint of tren cough either, its been three months since my last shot, but it went without a glitch, not a drop of blood when I pulled the needle out. My ass looks nicer than it did when I last injected. Seems DNP did something.

First impression of Rx Labs oils... Tren is a LOT thicker than what I had from HardCoreLabs, that one was almost like water, this one was very hard to draw.

Time to add AI and cycle support stuff to my daily vitamins box.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

3rd April 2017

Second jab, left glute, must have passed through a capillary, bled like a pig when I removed the needle.

Chest-triceps, relatively decent workout, right shoulder is still messing with me, difficulty with triceps workouts.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

4th April 2017

Third jab, blood, blood, blood.

Back-biceps, improving, shoulder did not mess with me today, just a few jolts when relaxed. Feeling a bit of libido increase, have to censor my thoughts when driving in a car with someone to avoid awkward situations, might be cialis and not gear.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

5th April 2017

Legs-delts. Significant improvement to quads and hamstrings, strength is almost where it was last cycle... squats not so much.

6th April 2017

Chest-triceps. First workout in quite a while that I could do chest exercises without pain in shoulder. Still some pain when I did triceps.

---

Indigestion is slowing down from tren, no acid reflux yet, taking digestion enzymes after lunch to avoid it. Feeling BP rising a bit, libido is working overtime.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

7th April 2017

Back-biceps. Starting to feel something, strength is up, and not the only thing thats up. Need to censor my thoughts in public places.

---

Sunday morning weight 108,1kg. Started taking caber. Been taking the orals since Monday (80mg ED - 50mg anadrol, 20mg dbol, 10mg winstrol, unknown quantity of halotestin and superdrol), no issues so far.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

10th April 2017

Chest-triceps. Finally some decent weight on the bench press.

---

Massacred my glute this afternoon. Terumo needles are rubbish, I'll never buy them again. This one is the most blunt I encountered so far, had to apply major force just to penetrate skin, let alone stick it into the muscle, as if I had not lubed it with the oil. Felt like I made a hole in my muscle. Instead of pip from gear, I get pip from bloody blunt needles. Still got a couple of Terumo to use up, looking forward to switch to BD.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

11th April 2017

Back-biceps. Great workout.

---

Cycle day 10... seems I underdosed my previous shots a little so I drew up all the tren that was left in the vial, 1,4ml instead of 1ml... 140mg of tren ace later... epic acid reflux tonight. Head is still perfectly clear, not sure if its due to cabergoline, masteron, or simply too early for tren to mess with my mind.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

12th April 2017

Legs-delts. I did squats, with proper weight.

---

Managed to forget test yesterday, shot only mast and tren, will have to add test today.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

13th April 2017

Chest-triceps. Pretty much like Monday, same lifts.

---

Afternoon shot, left glute, stuck the needle, aspirated and... BLOOD! I was completely pissed, had to replace the needle and hit another spot.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

16th April 2017

Decided to take a long weekend, will be back to the gym tommorrow evening. Morning weight 109,6kg.

Current weigth, after all I've eaten today, I do not want to break the scale.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

18th April 2017

Back-biceps. Bit better than last week, but nothing too remarkable.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

19th April 2017

Legs-delts. Hamstring and quads on par with end of previous cycle, did a bit more reps on squats.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

20th April 2017

Chest-Triceps. 100kg on the bench press, first time since early January.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

22nd April 2017

Back-biceps. Finally broke past 100kg at front lat pulldown. 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 110kg x 6


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

24th April 2017

Chest-triceps. Excellent workout. Bench press improving, did not try going over 100kg.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

25th April 2017

Back-biceps. Decent workout, but no difference since Saturday.

---

Feeling a bit unwell all day. Killer acid reflux and a combination of lethargy and anxiety. Spent most of the afternoon lying around in bed, but could not get thirty minutes nap. Peed like a rock star on Monday morning, today is the final day of orals.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

26th April 2017

Legs-delts. Smashed the hamstrings and quads. Squat rack was swarmed by kindergarden so I did incline squat press. Felt a bit lethargic all day. Last day of orals. After three and a half weeks, oils alone should be more than enough.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

27th April 2017

Chest-triceps. Pretty much the same as Monday, had no one to spot me on the bench press so I did not try to push it any harder.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

28th April 2017

Back-biceps. Same lifts as last two workouts.

---

Morning weight 106,7kg. Three kg drop since last Sunday. Guess thats the Anadrol water weight gone.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Messed up my back Sunday afternoon, spend Monday and Tuesday in bed.

3rd May 2017

Chest-triceps. Decided to take it easy but... 110kg on the bench press.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

4th May 2017

Back-biceps. Pull ups are significantly better, skipped rows.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

5th May 2017

Legs-delts, sans squats.

6th May 2017

Went for a quick upper body workout, then decided to go running a bit due to nice weather. First planned to go 4km (10x400m laps), but I discovered I was in better condition than expected so ended up running 10km.

---

Another kilo down this week, 105,7 morning weight today.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

7th May 2017

Went running again in the afternoon, only 4km since I was still feeling quite a bit of fatigue in the glutes.

8th May 2017

Chest-triceps. Same as last week.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> 7th May 2017
> 
> Went running again in the afternoon, only 4km since I was still feeling quite a bit of fatigue in the glutes.
> 
> ...


 Fatigue on the glutes? :whistling:

You running with your arse?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Fatigue on the glutes? :whistling:
> 
> You running with your arse?


 Seems so. No issues in quads, hamstrings or calves.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

9th May 2017

Back-biceps and back to cardio, did another 4km run, was bloody cold and windy.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

10th May 2017

Legs-delts. Back to squats, back issues seem to be all sorted out.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

11th May 2017

Chest-triceps, all alone at the gym, nobody to spot me on bench press. Went running after the workout, 10 laps for another 4km.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

12th May 2017

Back-biceps. Yet another romantic evening all alone in the gym.

---

Weekend in Zagreb.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

15th May 2017

Chest-triceps, yet again nobody to spot me on bench press. Did another 4km on a very wet soccer field, will have to clean my running shoes today, they look very... agricultural.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

16th May 2017

Back-biceps and another exciting round of cardio.

---

Starting to get night sweats, but sleeping like a baby. Acid reflux is gone and forgotten.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

17th May 2017

Legs-delts and even more cardio, as if squats were not punishment enough.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

18th May 2017

Chest-triceps and.... cardio, hurrah!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

19th May 2017

Grill day.

---

20th May 2017

Back-biceps, and another 4km.

---

21th May 2017

Just a bit of cardio in the evening, another 4km.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

22nd May 2017

Chest-triceps-cardio. Went to gym immediately after work, got a bit dizzy after cardio, this has not happened in ages.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

23rd May 2017

Back-biceps-cardio. Working with new gym partner this week. Thought I was going to die post back exercises, was soaking wet when we finished biceps, and how I managed through cardio is still a mystery. But I'm still alive this morning.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

24th May 2017

Legs day.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

25th May 2017

Shoulders, just shoulders, a whole f*cking hour of shoulders.

26th May 2017

Arms, triceps felt like it was going to explode. Finished with another ten exciting laps of cardio.

27th May 2017

Legs again.

28th May 2017

Went for a run in the evening, another ten laps.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

29th May 2017

Chest workout, a single triceps exercise and nohter exciting round of cardio.

30th May 2017

Back workout and even more cardio.

1st Jun 2017

Shoulders and... cardio

2nd Jun 2017

Arms... and cardio

3rd Jun 2017

Legs, legs, legs


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

4th Jun 2017

Cardio

5th Jun 2017

Chest, a bit of triceps and... cardio

6th Jun 2017

Back, a bit of biceps and... cardio

8th June 2017

Shoulders and cardio

9th Jun 2017

Arms and even more cardio

10th Jun 2017

Legs and cardio, and I still regret taking a run today.

---

Morning weight 103,4kg

---

Sunday morning weight 101,8kg, not even sure how.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

11th Jun 2017

Went for another 4km run in the evening

12th Jun 2017

Chest and cardio

13th Jun 2017

Back, biceps, cardio

15th Jun 2017

Some kind of a national holiday so we went for a workout 8:00AM, first fasted cardio, then shoulders... complete massacre

17th Jun 2017

Arms, went for a double burger and two craft ales afterwards.

18th Jun 2017

Fasted cardio in the morning. 18C, windy... but it was worth it.

---

Morning weight 98,8kg


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

19th Jun 2017

Chest-triceps-cardio.

20th Jun 2017

Back-biceps-cardio

22nd Jun 2017

Yet another national holiday on Thursday, fasted cardio, shoulders workout, had to change two shirts in the gym.

23rd Jun 2017

Arms-cardio

24th. Jun 2017

Legs

25th Jun 2017

Fasted cardio in the morning

---

Sunday morning weight 96,4kg.

Drank a glass of water with all my morning happy pills and went for a run. When I got back home and took a shower, the scales showed 94,8kg. 1,8l of sweat lost in 25 minutes.

Heat wave in Croatia this week, 35C, next week will be even worse.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Yet another exciting week...

26th Jun 2017

Chest-triceps-cardio

27th Jun 2017

Back-biceps-cardio

29th Jun 2017

Shoulders-cardio

30th Jun 2017

Arms-cardio

1st Jul 2017

Legs

2nd Jul 2017

Fasted cardio in the morning

---

Sunday morning weight 94,4kg.

Fortunately, weather forecast was wrong, Wednesday was the only really warm day, other days were bearable with temperatures around 30C.

Two more weeks to go until vacations.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> Two more weeks to go until vacations


 Where do you go on Holiday (outside the country where you you live) if you live in Croatia, which is quite possibly the nicest place on Earth?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Where do you go on Holiday (outside the country where you you live) if you live in Croatia, which is quite possibly the nicest place on Earth?


 I have not been to Croatian coast on vacations since... 2005. Vacations in your own country is like sleeping with your sister... its ok if its Lena Headey, otherwise, just no. Plus, there is always the risk that if I am vacationing in Croatia, office might call to check some construction site or project nearby. Safest way to avoid this is to go abroad.

I prefer Bulgaria. I feel free and more at home than on Croatian coast. Plus it has everything I really want in a vacation. Beach is great, food is great, women are amazing... I have a thing for Bulgarian and Macedonian girls. Everything is dirt cheap, even compared to continental Croatia, let alone the Adriatic, I run out of ideas what to spend money on since I live a relatively boring life, don't drink, don't do drugs, don't gamble. And they genuinely like us, I get VIP treatment almost anywhere I go. I can't get 10% of that for the same money in Croatia.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Fair enough. Holidays in the U.K, if you are from the U.K, are like sleeping with your grandmother! I've not been to Bulgaria, but I will get there eventually. We (me wife and children) are off on vacation also in a couple of weeks, Greece. Guaranteed no rain! Have a good holiday!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Stardate 2 Mar 2016 - Fat guys log
> 
> Everything peachy and rosy. work in the morning, decided to take a 45 minute nap before workout, woke up two hours later, rushed to gym, Legs and delts, good workout.
> 
> ...


 Wish i wasnt out of likes again !


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

3rd Jul 2017

Chest-triceps-cardio

4th Jul 2017

Back-biceps-cardio

6th Jul 2017

Shouldrs-cardio

7th Jul 2017

Arms-cardio

---

Caught massive inflammation of right eye, draft or air conditioning, could barely open my eye on Saturday morning.

Sunday morning weight 94,2kg

Finished tren and dropped most pills since Sunday, now its just test, mast, aromasin until I get back from vacations. Hopefully my eye will pass so I can go outdoors and get to squeeze at least one workout into this week and maybe do some pics. Heat wave in Croatia, 38C yesterday, 37C expected today.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

And back to adventurous adventures of Goranchero.

July 13th 2017

First day I dared walk out of the house and into gym. Arms workout. Gained 4kgs water weight from not doing anything all day long and killing idleness with watermelon. Thursday morning weight, 98,1kg.

Anyway, managed to do some pics before I left for vacations:





































July 15-29 2017 - Sunny Beach, Bulgaria

I did not do a single gym workout, or go running. Ate whatever the f*ck I wanted and engaged in excessive alternative cardio activities. Overall, had the best summer vacations in my life. No point in going in details, if I wrote the truth, nobody would believe it. Eye passed two days after I came to Bulgaria, no health issues since.

July 30th 2017

Back to reality. 102,0kg


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

July 31st 2017 - August 12th 2017

New gym, similar workout routine, began to cut again. Extreme weather, most days the temperature was 36-39C.

Monday - Abs-Chest-Triceps-Cardio

Tuesday - Abs-Back-Biceps-Cardio

Wednesday - Rest day

Thursday - Abs-Shoulders-Cardio

Friday- Abs-Triceps-Biceps-Cardio

Saturday - Abs-Legs-Cardio

Sunday - Rest day

August 12th morning weight 97,0kg

Aug 12 shots at new gym:









































Side note, started to grow a beard, lifts are improving even though I quit tren over a month ago. Beard > Tren. And two early morning shots, getting dressed for work and being irresistable to women:

View attachment C1.JPG
View attachment C2.JPG


August 12th-August 13th 2017
Weekend out in Novi Sad, Serbia, managed to get a mere 7 hours sleep in a 48h period. It is a good thing border check only has police and customs officials and no priests. The only thing I had to declare was a bottle of Serbian rakija, I'll keep my sins for the next confession.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking sexy Goran


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Do you train legs much? Are you currently cutting? Seems a massive emphasis on gear for results based on your condition


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Do you train legs much? Are you currently cutting? Seems a massive emphasis on gear for results based on your condition


 You such a bitch :thumb

Did you need dnp to look like that ? :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking better than last time :thumb

So you are improving sloooooowly 

And I got more hair than you :whistling:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Looking better than last time :thumb
> 
> So you are improving sloooooowly
> 
> And I got more hair than you :whistling:


 Does not count until you grow back chest hair and get a beard.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Just spotted this...

Love reading Logs, starting reading them again!

Progress, slow but its better than nothing!.

Very interested in knowing your antics in Bulgaria ............ :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Imy79 said:


> Very interested in knowing your antics in Bulgaria ............ :whistling: :whistling:


 A few weeks back there was a nice joke in general discussion:

Whats the difference between a vitamine and,a hormone?

You can't make a vitamine.

...

Let's say I did not have a moment to think about vitamines in Bulgaria.

Hormones and things phonetically similar, I seem to have a reputation here in being excessive when handling them.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> You such a bitch :thumb
> 
> Did you need dnp to look like that ? :whistling:


 Ofcourse not but it got me 30 plus lbs off in a few weeks. He has been hammering grams of aas and for months/years and doesn't look like he lifts. Each to their own apologies for upsetting your bae


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Ofcourse not but it got me 30 plus lbs off in a few weeks. He has been hammering grams of aas and for months/years and doesn't look like he lifts. Each to their own apologies for upsetting your bae


 No need to apologise darling :thumb


----------

